# Tony's Demolition and Reconstruction '05



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess I had to look for a catchy name for my journal.  This is the most true to form journal that I will have.  The others I will keep for my own benefit of what to do and not to do.
I have made a very important promise to myself.  NO MORE EXCUSES.  If I get sick, something happens in the family, I hurt myself, etc., then I have to suck it up, and get back on.  No more whining and crying "Why?".  That sickens me.  I have successfully made myself sick with, well, myself.
I am not going to be making diaries at the drop of a hat, nope...I am making this diary because my last "failed" diary was too negative.  Too much whining and crying from my part.  What I need is positive energy.  I feed from it.
Why do I call it demolition and reconstruction?  Simple, imagine an old hotel that's on prime land in front of the beach.  Put a couple of charges in the foundations of the building, and it'll crumble.  Then you put in a brand new and more attractive luxury hotel in its place.  Well, that's me, with the help of HIT and a balanced diet, I will demolish my old hag of a body and reconstruct it into a luxury body.  Or at least as close to it as I can.  

For that reason, I am re-entering the IM competition (whether there is one or not) not to win, but to give me a target and see where I am at when the competition actually takes place.
I am 5 ft 9"
I weigh 275.5 pounds

My immediate goals:  Do I have to say them?  To cut.  I want to go down to my more natural weight of 190-200 pounds (I was wearing size 31 pants then).  I want to replace the fat with pure muscle.  No, I don't want to be huge, I just want to be large enough to be happy with myself.  I will give myself a monthly goal of no more than 10 pounds per month.  I want to be able to get to summer with a better outlook, but I really want to make it a full year project, and a long term plan...
My long term goals:  Ya'll know them, to live longer than I am projecting myself to live if I continue with this nonsense.
I have put on 25 pounds since I hurt my shoulder, that's pretty freaking embarrassing.  What did I do instead of working hard to get better?  I ate and sat, and did nothing.  No more excuses.

To attain my goals I will follow Dr. Darden's New HIT lifestyle.  I will follow a very strict diet as it has been laid out in his new book and will try to exactly follow his training plan.  I will work out 3 times a week.  This workout will be a full body workout.  If I see that I can't do a full body at first, I will break it up into body parts, but I will not give up, I continue trying to attach my body, fully.  I understand that this is not a routine for the meek and weak.  You have to have brass ones to do this.  I have no choice, I will go for it and succeed, no excuses, no questions....



Now, to begin....again....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

Phase 1: Demolition (First 10 weeks)

One of the most important concepts that I have learned while reading Dr. Darden's book is that of Superhydration. I am going to be drinking more water than I normally drink (which in itself is a whole hell of a lot). 
I will also use a 1500 calorie (shock treatment) for the first 10 weeks. This will be a higher carb intake than normal, but not a whole lot more. Research has shown that this is proven to work for the short term. In a chat I had with Dr. Darden, he recommended the 10 week approach since I have sooooo much to take off fatwise. After 10 weeks, I will make the necessary changes to my diet to make it a longer term meal plan. Before I get lambasted, I want to say to you all that I appreciate all the meal advice I have gotten here by the best of the best, but I need to try other things that have been proven to work too. Sorry, but that's how it'll be for now. No nonsense, caveman approach to life, keep it all simple.....

Phase 2: Reconstruction (Training for the rest of my life)

I will complete the reconstruction plan in another post of this journal once I have completed the demolition.

All I ask for is prayers and that little push in the back that I need to keep on at the worse of times.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok Tony ,

whens the first wo ?  good luck


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 31, 2005)

ALRIGHT!!! Lets get this ON Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok Tony ,
> 
> whens the first wo ? good luck


Gdub.....I am targetting today as my first WO.....

Should be something different......

Thanks


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> ALRIGHT!!! Lets get this ON Tony!


Thanks much!!!

By the way you are looking waaaaay too good woman, keep it up...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

OMG 1500 cals.  You're gonna need alot of freinds around to keep your mood up!  (and slap you when you fall asleep for no reason  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> OMG 1500 cals. You're gonna need alot of freinds around to keep your mood up! (and slap you when you fall asleep for no reason  )


Lucky Luke, I have never gotten unhappy during a strict diet.....LOL  I am always in a good mood (or try to be)
I hope I fall asleep a lot, I could definitely use it.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I hope I fall asleep a lot, I could definitely use it.....



Well that SUCKS tony 

G'luck with everything!  You must be much better at controlling your emotions than me


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

Boy it feels good to be back......

My workout sucked but the first one always does. I reached failure in only one, almost two. What that tells me is that I need to add more weight on my next workout. I am very excited about today. My shoulder didn't hurt, although my right knee hurt a little bit during leg curls (and this is my good knee).
It's funny, a workout that should have taken me no more than 1/2 hour took me 45 minutes because I was so lost in the gym that it took me longer to look for each machine than it took me to do each routine. See, I used to work out from home but that's how all the trouble began. So here goes:

All of these are one set, for those who don't know how HIT works...

-Leg Curls: 8 x 100 (could do more)
-Leg Extension: 8 x 120 (could do more)
-Leg Press: 8 x 180 (Definitely could do more)
-Straight Arm Pullover: 8 x 40 (could do more)
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 8 x 95 (I know I could do more, I also have to check my form)
-Overhead Press: 8 x 100 (could do more, but reached failure at the allotted 8. Could have done more because I may have been able to squeeze another rep
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 7 x 60 (failure. When done in proper form and very slowly, you can do a lot less weight here than you normally can)

In my very last exercise, curls, I literally felt queezy and my legs were shaking. Maybe that had to do with the leg workout that I did, or maybe that I did reach a point in the last exercise where there was so much freaking blood rushing to my biceps that I felt queazy...don't know.....
I can barely type as it is. My hands are shaking so much.....
I was a little sad to see what I have become when I did the leg press. Back when I was younger I maxed 680 pounds +/- , and to do 180 pounds 8 times and feel it a little tells me that I am no longer 20 years old   

This is awesome, I am so glad to be back at this. I needed it.....
On Wednesday I'll add more weight and hope to reach failure with more exercises, this is, afterall, a work-in-progress....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking good in here Tony. So what is the ratio for Carbs/Protein/and Fats? Will you be posting meals in here also? I think you should. 

Nice w/o. My only advice to add to that is you shoulda taken all the exercises to failure even though you woulda gone past 8 reps. IMO to make HIT work successfully you have to stop counting or having expectations with reps. Your body can do more but when you think "8 reps" and your already tired, guess what- You'll hit failure because that's what your mind told your muscles to do. When I did HIT, with some exercises I'd pick a weight I'd normally fail at 8 on, go balls to wall and say "this is my only set, it's gonna count" and end up sometimes with over 20 reps. Does this make sense?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

Funny thing.  My legs are already sore, so are my shoulders, biceps....well, me....

I was already sore when I got home...What a disaster of a body....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Tony. So what is the ratio for Carbs/Protein/and Fats? Will you be posting meals in here also? I think you should.
> 
> Nice w/o. My only advice to add to that is you shoulda taken all the exercises to failure even though you woulda gone past 8 reps. IMO to make HIT work successfully you have to stop counting or having expectations with reps. Your body can do more but when you think "8 reps" and your already tired, guess what- You'll hit failure because that's what your mind told your muscles to do. When I did HIT, with some exercises I'd pick a weight I'd normally fail at 8 on, go balls to wall and say "this is my only set, it's gonna count" and end up sometimes with over 20 reps. Does this make sense?


My Brother, you are correct!!! You have to PUSH yourself beyond your limits!!! Only 1 set, and it MUST count!!! Your starting point is GREAT Brother. Keep it up. We are all here to help you along!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Funny thing.  My legs are already sore, so are my shoulders, biceps....well, me....
> 
> I was already sore when I got home...What a disaster of a body....


Das good right!!!???  (in my best Arnold voice)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Tony !

probably take a couple of times to find the "perfect" weight for each exercise  and when you do then you'll be on the road to true torture


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Tony. So what is the ratio for Carbs/Protein/and Fats? Will you be posting meals in here also? I think you should.
> 
> Nice w/o. My only advice to add to that is you shoulda taken all the exercises to failure even though you woulda gone past 8 reps. IMO to make HIT work successfully you have to stop counting or having expectations with reps. Your body can do more but when you think "8 reps" and your already tired, guess what- You'll hit failure because that's what your mind told your muscles to do. When I did HIT, with some exercises I'd pick a weight I'd normally fail at 8 on, go balls to wall and say "this is my only set, it's gonna count" and end up sometimes with over 20 reps. Does this make sense?


Advice well taken Rock, Archangel......
It's funny, I felt as if I should have done more, but the book says go up to 8 for beginner. I consider me a beginner here. It's a bit of a give and take. I am supposed to add 4 more exercises and 4 more reps after my second week. I guess I got too booked out (following the book too closely)
That's why I thought it was a sucky workout, because I know I should have continued.....I am going to tweak it a little and make it a Tony workout, rather than a by the book workout...Thanks guys
G dub, thanks for the words, I felt the same way...
Rock, to answer you, the ratio seems 45/35/20, which is a notch higher than my original 40/40/20

Well, this "sucky" workout really drained me, I am off to sleep...

I'll talk to you fellas' tomorrow, if I can actually lift my arms...LOL

G-night....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice w/oTony! U keep at it and stay focused, theres no way U wont succeed!
wootwoot for Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Nice w/oTony! U keep at it and stay focused, theres no way U wont succeed!
> wootwoot for Tony!


Hey kid, what's going on......Thanks, I will try my best.....I am soooo freaking sore right now....but sore good.....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 1, 2005)

Things are good here!! I dont think Ive ever been so focused...My wife is getting a little fed up as I seem to live, eat, breathe and dream BB, but its all good!
Thats the biggest thing, try as hard as u can, every second of every day...When u do this, no matter how minuscule ur progress may seem at times, Ur succeeding!
Sore is good...Sore is fun!! How are u handling the low cal diet so far??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Tony ... you said it in your first post, when things get tough, you gotta suck it up and keep going.  It's hard, but once you get in a rhythm it's a lot easier.  My wife uses the same excuses (for lack of a better word).  I'm sick ... tired ... sad ... mad ... etc.  We all are, but I really believe what separates those that fulfill their weight goals are those that go to the gym and eat right even when life gets a little frazzled.  

Good luck Sir Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

Believe it or not, I took some mental notes yesterday about my workout. 

I noticed is that my form really sucks on a few exercises. This next few workouts are going to be to failure, but they are also going to be with nothing but form in mind. 
I also need to get my timing going. I didn't do all of my reps slowly, as I was supposed to. Again, that's something that I need to work on in the next few days. Also, the time between exercises was in my opinion excessive, because I really don't know my way around the gym too well. Having not been to a big gym (I worked out at the gym belonging to the development that I live in), I was lost as to where everything was. Yesterday I went thru the growing pains. And to thing that I wanted to go to the gym over the weekend just to see where everything was....duh....
One more mental note was the fact that I didn't fail, which in this case is a good thing, so by not failing, I failed  . What went to failure was my brain, not my muscles. What I should have done is really bust ass and do the routines slowly so that I failed wherever I failed, whether it was at 4, 6, or 8 reps. The way it works, according to this book, is that I need to do the routines very slowly and my body will have no choice but to fail by 8. I don't worry much about yesterday's workout and not failing, though, because I needed to gauge where my resistance was at and what weight I could have withstood, coupled with what I mentioned above regarding the form. 
I am sure that tomorrow's workout will be better, but I may still have a few hiccups on the way. I have no choice but to live with those hiccups...
One last note that I will try to remedy myself, once I get to know people there at the gym, is that I don't have a spotter.  That, hopefully, will change soon.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Tony ... you said it in your first post, when things get tough, you gotta suck it up and keep going. It's hard, but once you get in a rhythm it's a lot easier. My wife uses the same excuses (for lack of a better word). I'm sick ... tired ... sad ... mad ... etc. We all are, but I really believe what separates those that fulfill their weight goals are those that go to the gym and eat right even when life gets a little frazzled.
> 
> Good luck Sir Tony!


I agree a million percent. When I got on my rythm before the injury, I was rocking. Once I got hit with some adversity, Tony folded the tent and ran away crying. No more.
I gained a lot of weight while sitting on my ass doing nothing, that's unforgivable. Yesterday it felt really good to be lost at the gym even if it put a damper on my workout, to lift my first couple of pounds, to sweat and even to be dissappointed with my first workout. All of that felt incredible; in fact, it's unexplainable right now....
See? that means that I am beginning to set a rythm and that's important...
Thanks for the concern bud.....Things will surely get bettet....

No more whining, no more excuses, no more crying.... 

Cuidese mucho(Take care good care) Mr. NT


----------



## sftwrngnr (Feb 1, 2005)

Tony,
You rock dude .  Don't worry about the weights you are moving; focus on your diet and regular exercise.  Make sure you do your exercises with strict form.  FORM IS EVERYTHING!  The weight will come.  I can tell you from first hand experience, you will be stronger now, than you were when you were 20.  How do I know?  See my siggy?? My best, absolute best competition deadlift when I was 21 was 455@181 lb body weight.  Last weekend, I pulled the best d/l I ever have; this am when I did deads, I pulled 515, and attempted 545, which I never would have even tried until now.  I weigh more now, certainly, but my strength is way more than when I was 20.  I still have to drop at least 30 lbs of fat myself, and then focus on building muscle from there.

Life... happens.  No need to say "no whining, excuses, or crying".  I would suggest having the attitude that while there may be whining, excuses, and crying, those things won't get in the way of the goals you have.  The fact is, you ARE going to the gym.  That is more than most can say.  On those days that you truly don't feel like going, go anyway... you'll feel better about yourself when you're done.  The past is the past... so ya put on a little weight.  Well, it happens.  If you do the things you say you are going to do, the weight will come off, the demolition will occur, and the rebuilding will happen.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Tony,
> You rock dude . Don't worry about the weights you are moving; focus on your diet and regular exercise. Make sure you do your exercises with strict form. FORM IS EVERYTHING! The weight will come. I can tell you from first hand experience, you will be stronger now, than you were when you were 20. How do I know? See my siggy?? My best, absolute best competition deadlift when I was 21 was 455@181 lb body weight. Last weekend, I pulled the best d/l I ever have; this am when I did deads, I pulled 515, and attempted 545, which I never would have even tried until now. I weigh more now, certainly, but my strength is way more than when I was 20. I still have to drop at least 30 lbs of fat myself, and then focus on building muscle from there.
> 
> Life... happens. No need to say "no whining, excuses, or crying". I would suggest having the attitude that while there may be whining, excuses, and crying, those things won't get in the way of the goals you have. The fact is, you ARE going to the gym. That is more than most can say. On those days that you truly don't feel like going, go anyway... you'll feel better about yourself when you're done. The past is the past... so ya put on a little weight. Well, it happens. If you do the things you say you are going to do, the weight will come off, the demolition will occur, and the rebuilding will happen.
> ...


Hey Dan,

First of all thanks.
What you are saying fully makes sense.  I am happier today than I was yesterday because I am in such pain... 
Nobody had ever put it like that and be so incredibly close to how I feel and should feel.  I pray that nothing gets in the way of this "rebuilding" because I really need to get this out of my brow.
Dan, this is the kind of attitude that makes a winner and you sir, are a winner.  This is also the kind of attitude that I draw life from.  I have always said the the positiveness in this community is what makes me go on.  In fact, now that I am back working out, I feel like more of a member.  While I was out saying how much I will do, and all that I should be doing, while doing nothing, I felt like an outsider.  After lifting my first pound yesterday (and what a feeling that was), I felt it again.  I felt young (although I don't today) and part of something.....
It really feels good and your words have made a very good day, a better one.
By the way, 515?  No Dan, YOU ROCK!!!!!  Congrats...you will do 545.....
515????? Damn.....great job, you should be very proud.

Thanks...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

There is definitely something to be said about the power of exercise. As I was typing a response to Dan, I noticed something really funny. I may be imagining this, but I see and feel the same "little bumps", as I called them when I first started working out in august, that I did when I last worked out in October. 
I thought I was imagining things, but I saw my arms and darn it if they aren't bigger....they are prolly' just swollen, but I still wanted to say it. Yeah, now I am gloating like a 13 year old with a new bike.....
LOL, the power of exercise either made my arms somewhat bigger, or I may have gained super-vision......


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Folks, there is one thing that I have been meaning to write for a few days, but I didn't get around to it. I told a good buddy today whom I had not written to and simply ignored, that I was going thru a bit of a selfish phase right now, because one of the biggest faults for me in my previous "lifestyle change" was that I was paying attention to too many and not so much myself. I am experiencing the same thing here in our community. I had always said that if I wasn't feeling good, I shouldn't be a phony and try to lie and be positive when I was literally at my worse negative. So I stayed out of the journals and believe me, I tried writing and looking at all ya'll, but it was virtually impossible.  Now, however, it has nothing to do with negativity.

As I was saying before going on a tangent is that just because I have not gone and said hi in your journals, it doesn't mean that I am not thinking about ya'll, I am just taking more care of me than I was doing, even during the "good ole days" of august and september when I was happy.
So, don't be mad at me, I'll eventually go back and say hello and maybe even give a pointer, since I have done a hell of a lot of learning....Ya'll are in my thoughts....

adios...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't forget the "POWER" of the mind Brother  Keep it going, always think positive. We are here to keep you going


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't forget the "POWER" of the mind Brother  Keep it going, always think positive. We are here to keep you going


Thanks Bro.  I am always here to appreciate it......


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

Too few calories my lovely Tio.  That is a cutting diet for ME, and not saying this offensively, I am significantly smaller than you.  Don't f your thyroid up honey, eat like you're supposed to.  Trust me, starvation doesn't work (speaking from experience)


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Too few calories my lovely Tio. That is a cutting diet for ME, and not saying this offensively, I am significantly smaller than you. Don't f your thyroid up honey, eat like you're supposed to. Trust me, starvation doesn't work (speaking from experience)


You know I love you to death and would NEVER (as John H would capitalize) believe you are trying to offend me.  Not significantly smaller, I am now like a Willu (from Free Willy) and you're like Flounder from the Little Mermaid.  I thank you for saying significantly and not something else  

Got me a secret.....No longer doing 1500 calories. Truth is, I am not starving. I am eating 6 times a day. I am eating a bagel with light cream cheese and fruits (tropical mixture) in the morning. A HEAVY chicken sdwch. afternoon with my lettuce and tomato and a HEAVY turkey sandwich, lettuce, onions and tomatoes for dinner. The thing is that I am eating 2% cheese, Whole grain breads and snacking on Nature's Own cereal bars. I know they have sugar, but that's the one fix that I need during the day. At night I snack on peaches......
I am also applying the Superhydration principle (double the 8 glasses of water daily), which is something that I enjoy because I just love drinking my water....
I don't eat sandwiches all the time, tomorrow I am throwing down some grilled chicken, with sweet potato, balsamic tomato and onions, and another assortment of goodies....
I am however almost cutting all the fat out of my meals. Not totally, almost. I am not eating bad fats.  I need to be careful with my heart.  Doc says it's good, but you never know how you can really screw it up...
By the way, I cheated earlier, I ate a handful of cheerios....Stole them from Anthony  
My beautiful greek niece, I am very happy to be back and even happier to see that you are concerned. I hope you read what I wrote earlier, I am in selfish mode. Will be back to normal once the rush from working out goes away....
One more thing, don't ever feel that you should apologize for throwing in a pointer or two. I will take it all into consideration....

Love ya...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

MY STUDENT!!!   Welcome back Sweetie! I am so proud of you!  You are gonna do this thing.  

NOW Isn't 1500 calories a day too low???    Dont get sick on us!!!  

Good luck Sweetie! I am rooting for ya!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> MY STUDENT!!! Welcome back Sweetie! I am so proud of you! You are gonna do this thing.
> 
> NOW Isn't 1500 calories a day too low???  Dont get sick on us!!!
> 
> Good luck Sweetie! I am rooting for ya!!


Hi beautiful....
The 1500 calorie thing when out the window pretty fast...
I am back working out and enjoying myself....
 back


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

1500 cals is like a 1/3 of what I eat 

at 1500 cals I would feel like I was getting a work out just watching the other people in the gym


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 1500 cals is like a 1/3 of what I eat
> 
> at 1500 cals I would feel like I was getting a work out just watching the other people in the gym


  

Lucky Luke, 1500 cals went out the window as soon as I opened my mouth for the first bite of my food.  It actually was pushed out the window while I was laughing....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Lucky Luke, 1500 cals went out the window as soon as I opened my mouth for the first bite of my food. It actually was pushed out the window while I was laughing....


Im SOOO glad to hear that!!  To be honest, I thought It was just a tad crazy!!lol Im certain that ull make much steadier progress on a good diet that doesnt fluctuate that much!! Way to go!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Im SOOO glad to hear that!! To be honest, I thought It was just a tad crazy!!lol Im certain that ull make much steadier progress on a good diet that doesnt fluctuate that much!! Way to go!


I started boning up on monday regarding all facets of the diet that I was doing before and it is much healthier. We all have a little OCD in us. In my case, once I start a workout and a diet, they need to start at the same time. If they don't, then I stop them both and restart again "on monday". I didn't want to do it this time, so I went ahead with my workout and will continue on today once I get back from work. The meal plan will come next week. I am not splurging this week as I have said. I have eliminated a lot of the fat out of my diet this week and have eaten a reasonable amount of proteins, carbs and fats. I have bought light mayo, light cream cheese, 2% cheese and my ham and turkey are low sodium boars head, so I have shaved a lot of the bad out my eating. The carbs have been whole grain bread, a handfull of cheerios here and there, not too much though, and the morning bagel which I will stop eating once they run out (I hate to throw away money). This should all happen this week, so I'll start anew after the Super Bowl (how convenient, right?)
Anyway, young lady (how freaking condescending is that, I should just call you crazy), thanks for your support and believe me, you are free to critique anything that you want and I will listen, heck you're like my role model....
Oh, and speaking of models, nice AVI


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

that is quite a sig Tony ... as long we both know that Roy's looses are because he's gone past his prime   He was avoided till late in his career.  At the top of his game, he was unbeatable - so there Mr. Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is quite a sig Tony ... as long we both know that Roy's looses are because he's gone past his prime  He was avoided till late in his career. At the top of his game, he was unbeatable - so there Mr. Tony


 Oh Mr. NT,

There is no bigger fan than myself of Mr. Jones. In fact, I don't think he was avoided so much as there was nobody left to fight in his division since he just beat up everybody. Thus, his short trip to the heavyweights and easy win over that gloryfied sack of potatoes John Ruiz. Not to take anything away from Roy, in fact, I think that night, he could have beaten a lot of heavys. I also think that after that night, he lost some steam. I'll repeat and repeat that he lost to Tarver that first fight and the proof came in the second fight. He's getting hit too much.
Regarding the quote, that is the most original thing I have ever heard a sports figure say in any interview. That's the epitome of the underdog, that quote....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

Alrighty then!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

As I am typing this my hands are shaking and I am still queezy....

When I sat down on this chair to type, my legs just gave out on me.  The mere thought of food makes me nauseous.  Having said all this, I am very happy with my workout.  Not so much for the weight, but because I used good form and busted my ass to reach failure in each routine.  Here it goes:

-Leg Curls: 8 x 110 
-Leg Extension: 11 x 140 
-Leg Press: 8 x 270 (I said I could do more.  That felt great....)
-Straight Arm Pullover: 13 x 45 
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 10 x 80 (I used lower weight but much better form.  Still my lower back was bothering me a bit, but it's just sore)
-Overhead Press: 9 x 110 
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 9 x 50 (Lowered the weight to apply proper form and was able to do 9 reps)

All in all I find this workout to be successful.  I think I found the right weights in most of them but I am still working on finding the correct weight in only a couple.
Right now I am going to bathe as I am supposed to, even if I just want to lay down in my room and cry.... 
In fact, I am going to seat here for a moment and gather myself....
This whole thing took me 10 minutes to write because my fingers and forearms simply don't want to respond....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2005)

Great workout!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great workout!!!


Thanks you beautiful coach....How's baldie treating you???? 
Nah, just joking, I know that if you are happy he's being good, I'll go back to calling him Chris and stop being so jealous......


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Something funny....*

My 1 year old son learned to walk before he turned 1. Now he's running around....
Now for the funny part, I was sitting down eating dinner just now and my son flew by me and into the kitchen. He started playing with the kitchen cabinets by opening and closing them. I say, "Anthony Stop!!!!" loudly, so he stops, looks at me and literally starts slamming the cabinet doors. I get off the table to go to the kitchen and as I do that I literally fell sideways and couldn't catch my balance. So I fell on the floor. As I fell down I was cracking up because I remember a sketch in "In Living Color" when Jim Carey makes believe that he pulls off his fake leg and just falls sideways.....I guess you had to see that....However, that wasn't the funniest part, I went to push myself off the ground and again fell sideways because my left arm gave out on me. I almost cracked my eyebrow against the floor.....
Either way, I am walking around my house on very unsteady legs and my arms are worthless, and I worked out 1 hour ago....
I have to tell you, this is one of my best workouts in years, including all of last year because I finally understood that good form + slower speed + failure = PAIN!!!!!!!
My shoulder is feeling great, my joints are kicking ...I am very satisfied with HIT


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

WoW Tony ! 

Way to go man  

So did Anthony think you had lost your mind ? LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW Tony !
> 
> Way to go man
> 
> So did Anthony think you had lost your mind ? LOL


 
Thanks Gdub...

Anthony?  He already knows I lost my mind.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> As I am typing this my hands are shaking and I am still queezy....
> 
> When I sat down on this chair to type, my legs just gave out on me.  The mere thought of food makes me nauseous.  Having said all this, I am very happy with my workout.  Not so much for the weight, but because I used good form and busted my ass to reach failure in each routine.  Here it goes:
> 
> ...


  Brother, I so remember that feeling!!!     Your W/O is looking Dynamite. Glad your doing well with it. Keep pushin past barriers Brother!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> My 1 year old son learned to walk before he turned 1. Now he's running around....
> Now for the funny part, I was sitting down eating dinner just now and my son flew by me and into the kitchen. He started playing with the kitchen cabinets by opening and closing them. I say, "Anthony Stop!!!!" loudly, so he stops, looks at me and literally starts slamming the cabinet doors. I get off the table to go to the kitchen and as I do that I literally fell sideways and couldn't catch my balance. So I fell on the floor. As I fell down I was cracking up because I remember a sketch in "In Living Color" when Jim Carey makes believe that he pulls off his fake leg and just falls sideways.....I guess you had to see that....However, that wasn't the funniest part, I went to push myself off the ground and again fell sideways because my left arm gave out on me. I almost cracked my eyebrow against the floor.....
> Either way, I am walking around my house on very unsteady legs and my arms are worthless, and I worked out 1 hour ago....
> I have to tell you, this is one of my best workouts in years, including all of last year because I finally understood that good form + slower speed + failure = PAIN!!!!!!!
> My shoulder is feeling great, my joints are kicking ...I am very satisfied with HIT


    Great story!!! I can just picture that!!! You got it Brother, FORM is the key, Slower speed+ Failure definately = PAIN


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

Arch.....Bro, thanks a million for the support and the kind words, I am literally feeding off them......

I feel better now and I am so looking forward to friday.  I am looking forward to pain, what a masochist.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Arch.....Bro, thanks a million for the support and the kind words, I am literally feeding off them......
> 
> I feel better now and I am so looking forward to friday.  I am looking forward to pain, what a masochist.....


Anytime, glad to be involved in your journey!!!
Yeah, somethin about the pain!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Anytime, glad to be involved in your journey!!!
> Yeah, somethin about the pain!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

After my second workout, I can report no shoulder pain of any sort.  Well, let me rephrase that.  My shoulders hurt, but not the actual rotator, my body is a mess.  
I am sore everywhere, but that, I am happy about....
It's amazing what two little workouts can do for you.  Today I feel stronger and somewhat larger than yesterday and the proof is in the pudding.....My sleeves feel somewhat tighter (believe it or not), so I either got fatter or I have attained a little size in two workouts (probably my muscles going back to their form from before I got hurt)....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

GREAT W/O Tony!! I'm proud of you. And your shoulder should do very well on this IMO. That's why I recommended this style of training to come back, it was great on my injuries and you'll see gains fairly quickly. Again, awesome w/o. Feel great about it


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> GREAT W/O Tony!! I'm proud of you. And your shoulder should do very well on this IMO. That's why I recommended this style of training to come back, it was great on my injuries and you'll see gains fairly quickly. Again, awesome w/o. Feel great about it


Gracias Dave....

I am not too worried about the gains, I am more worried about the losses  
The gains are definitely happening, even after two measly workouts, but I am more hoping that there will be mounting losses....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahhh, yes. But with the gains comes the losses! More muscle= more fat burning power!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, yes. But with the gains comes the losses! More muscle= more fat burning power!


You should have written "Ahhh, yes Grasshopper..."
I just thought that would have been funny as hell....
Crazy as you may think this sounds, I consider you one of the Gurus, so I take what you and the other HIT gurus tell me very seriously....
Thanks for the pointers....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

I hope you didn't hurt yourself with that fall honey.  You have to make your diet work for YOU, not everyone can follow the strict diets on here successfully (EX: ME).  I find myself being a lot more stable when I don't care as much, and I try to balance out my foods and my portions.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't hurt yourself with that fall honey. You have to make your diet work for YOU, not everyone can follow the strict diets on here successfully (EX: ME). I find myself being a lot more stable when I don't care as much, and I try to balance out my foods and my portions.


You know its funny you say that, at the moment I am just eating healthier than I was.  Not following a strict diet yet, just eating healthier.....
You know?  I didn't hurt myself, I just laughed, and laughed because my legs were so weak and then laughed some more when my arm simply didn't respond to my getting up....It was just funny.  You know what though?  I am not sure that the laughter was just funny ha ha, or just happy that I am working out again.  I think that it may have been a mixture of both happiness and just silliness.
How are you my beautiful greeky?
I'll be by in a bit, I need to catch up with ya.  Boy have I got a lot of catching up to do  ...
I am still in my "selfish phase", but I am better....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention this morning is that I have taken off 5 pounds since monday.  No, I am not doing the 1500 calorie diet, no I am not measuring.  In fact, I am enjoying my meals more than ever.  I am eating what I want to eat but I am just being more careful about what I am eating.  I have cut more 2/3 of my fat intake by buying lower fat foods.  This seems to be working.  I am eating carbs, but the ones that I am eating are good carbs.  9 grain breads, sweet potatoes, Whole wheat everything.....
I eat a bagel in the mornings with light cream cheese...It's just a great "no diet" diet...
I also figured that I sweat enough at the gym these past two days that the fat is burning off, however I also understand that even after working out, your muscles continue burning.....
It's amazing....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats awesome!!! So happy that ur seeing results right away...thatll keep u motivated! 
And its true, muscle will burn fat even while ur sitting on the couch, scratching ur butt... Then again, that could be considered a hand/finger w/o!
Ure doing great!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thats awesome!!! So happy that ur seeing results right away...thatll keep u motivated!
> And its true, muscle will burn fat even while ur sitting on the couch, scratching ur butt... Then again, that could be considered a hand/finger w/o!
> Ure doing great!


 
Ewwww....that's gross...  , yeah, like I'm such a saint.....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 3, 2005)

I bet u never pick ur nose either right!?lol


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I bet u never pick ur nose either right!?lol


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> One thing I forgot to mention this morning is that I have taken off 5 pounds since monday.  No, I am not doing the 1500 calorie diet, no I am not measuring.  In fact, I am enjoying my meals more than ever.  I am eating what I want to eat but I am just being more careful about what I am eating.  I have cut more 2/3 of my fat intake by buying lower fat foods.  This seems to be working.  I am eating carbs, but the ones that I am eating are good carbs.  9 grain breads, sweet potatoes, Whole wheat everything.....
> I eat a bagel in the mornings with light cream cheese...It's just a great "no diet" diet...
> I also figured that I sweat enough at the gym these past two days that the fat is burning off, however I also understand that even after working out, your muscles continue burning.....
> It's amazing....


and for those of us that have no desire to compete, this is how to start it off right!  Many can get great results just be cutting out a lot of bad food.  Of course exercise is mandatory, but eating right will get you more than on your way.  Way to go Sir Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and for those of us that have no desire to compete, this is how to start it off right! Many can get great results just be cutting out a lot of bad food. Of course exercise is mandatory, but eating right will get you more than on your way. Way to go Sir Tony!


Thanks Senor NT, that is the right approach. 
I have dropped 5 pounds by working out and eating what I want, but not in excess and cutting the fat out of the diet.....Kiss style (Keep It Simple Stupid)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> More muscle= more fat burning power!


In my best Arnold voice......... "Das Good Riiight"?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> In my best Arnold voice......... "Das Good Riiight"?


"Yah, Yah, Gooood"


----------



## sftwrngnr (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Tony,
Keep up the good work .  Consistency, focus, and determination.  I believe you have all 3, so I expect nothing but success for you!
-Dan


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Hey Tony,
> Keep up the good work . Consistency, focus, and determination. I believe you have all 3, so I expect nothing but success for you!
> -Dan


Thanks for the words of support Dan, I can definitely use them....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

Have a GREAT w/o today Brother. I'm rootin' for ya


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks a bunch Arch.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, changed things up a little bit. I decided that I had to have a saturday or sunday workout, since weekends are the worse possible time for me not to work out. So, I got up early today (went to sleep really early yest.) and worked out. I am not queezy, but I am very unsteady and you'll see why:

-Leg Curls: 10 x 110 
-Leg Extension: 10 x 150 
-Leg Press: 10 x 360 (I am freaking getting there  )
-Straight Arm Pullover: 10 x 50 (Done under proper form, I increased the weight) 
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 10 x 80 (pretty much stayed the same here)
-Overhead Press: 10 x 120 (I squeezed that last rep and completely fell appart when I finished)
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 10 x 50 (I squeezed that last rep and I don't know how)

All in all, happy with my workout, my leg press is getting, oh, so much stronger and I increased the weight in a most exercises so that there was no chance in hell that I would get to 12 reps. Once I see that I get to 12 reps (12th being my failure rep), I will increase again......
I pretty much squeezed my last ounce of energy in each of these workouts.  I didn't feel queezy, which worried me, but then again, that probably means my body is getting used to working out again...
Meanwhile, I am in pain now as I can barely type and I am sure I'll fall sideways today at least once.....
Laters....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 5, 2005)

woohoo! Great w/o Tony! "Bent Over row with palms facing out"(I should try that!!)
I dragged myself outta bed this morning to train as well, even tho its my wife's b-day and I just oh so wanted to stay in bed and snuggle!lol

Oh ya, u said no more complaining in your journal right!? My bad!

Go Tony!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

Good work out Tony  


you are right , you are getting there !   how's the KISS diet going ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> woohoo! Great w/o Tony! "Bent Over row with palms facing out"(I should try that!!)
> I dragged myself outta bed this morning to train as well, even tho its my wife's b-day and I just oh so wanted to stay in bed and snuggle!lol
> 
> Oh ya, u said no more complaining in your journal right!? My bad!
> ...


Hiya, the only one not allowed to complain here is me.  All other complainers are welcome.  By the way, your wife is going to kick your arse 
Working out on her birthday?  Here is an idea, make her really pissed at you and have her chase you around a bit, when she's about to faint, let her catch you.  What happens after is up to you and her......


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good work out Tony
> 
> 
> you are right , you are getting there ! how's the KISS diet going ?


Hey Gdub,

Kiss is working so far.  I literally am eating well and not starving.  If I lose a total of 5-6 pounds this week, I'll call it a success, an amazing success....
Man, I am in pain, even my hands are shaking.....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 5, 2005)

I know, she moaned something along the lines of "where the f*ck do u think ur going?!"...  I just smiled and said "shhhh, babe ur old now, get some rest"...and walked out!!lol Ill have b-fast in bed ready for her to reduce the "mad" factor, and maybe try out ur suggestion!l


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I know, she moaned something along the lines of "where the f*ck do u think ur going?!"... I just smiled and said "shhhh, babe ur old now, get some rest"...and walked out!!lol Ill have b-fast in bed ready for her to reduce the "mad" factor, and maybe try out ur suggestion!l


Well, I suggest that for breakfast in bed, you remove what you'd normally eat and give her what you would not dare eat.....Or, give her what you normally eat so that you can apply my other suggestion and run like hell....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, changed things up a little bit. I decided that I had to have a saturday or sunday workout, since weekends are the worse possible time for me not to work out. So, I got up early today (went to sleep really early yest.) and worked out. I am not queezy, but I am very unsteady and you'll see why:
> 
> -Leg Curls: 10 x 110
> -Leg Extension: 10 x 150
> ...


AWESOME Brother!!! I suggest maybe you try an every other day approach. That way you work out on the wekends sometimes   Your starting to become a "Beast" as my daughter calls me   Everytime we watch "Beauty and the Beast" Lil Bit always says Belle is Momma, and Beast is Daddy   Sorry Brother, didn't mean to


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME Brother!!! I suggest maybe you try an every other day approach. That way you work out on the wekends sometimes  Your starting to become a "Beast" as my daughter calls me  Everytime we watch "Beauty and the Beast" Lil Bit always says Belle is Momma, and Beast is Daddy  Sorry Brother, didn't mean to


Arch, never ever apologize for talking, what you are saying makes sense to me about the kids.  I normally don't have many people here to talk to that are going thru the same thing now.  There are a bunch of great folks that have already been thru this (Like Grandpa Gdub  ), but nobody is currently being amused by 3 year old girls, so please post away, I am entertained. By the way, I haven't been called a beast yet, although, believe me, I have the look for it  .
My daughter is simply into all the princesses, one day, she'll watch Cinderella, another she'll watch Snow White (In spanish mind you), other Beauty and the Beast and then suddenly, she'll go into Dora, The Wiggles and Blues mode.....children...

Thanks for the suggestion about the workout. I have been feeling that maybe I should make it every other day but instead, since sundays are dedicated to my kids (except during football season, where 3 hours are dedicated to the Dolphins), I am going to work out those 3 days a week and have that very needed saturday workout. It was so empty this morning...
I can't believe I woke up early to work out. Never in my wildest dreams did I think that I would be doing that. My mind must be getting it, right?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Random thoughts of this week's workout.....*

Well, today was the finish of my first week of HIT. I have to tell ya'll that I love the workout. It's quick but oh so immensely painful. I usually go one more rep after the massive burn out. You know, when you do one rep and your muscle burns like a mofo, then I do one more almost screaming to get it done and very slowly to cause even more extraordinary pain.... 
I have to say that changing one of my workouts for saturday was one of the best things I could have done. The gym was almost empty and in fact there were a bunch of older folks there, rather than the younger ones that embarrass you when you think you are a bad-ass and just finish doing 270 pound on the leg press, you see that punk add another 90 pounds and go at it...Ok, so that prompted me to add another 90 pounds today....I'll show them. The best part is that I didn't struggle with the 360 pounds, it was more like second nature. Of course as I was getting past 8 then I struggled, but was able to pull myself together and FAIL....
Great suggestion Rock, I have you to thank for this. Du, thanks for the wealth of info and Arch, thanks for being on top of my workout, I appreciated your imput very much...... 
It's been a good week....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

My pleasure!!!  Sounds and looks to me like you definately are getting it  Keep pushin up


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 6, 2005)

Looking good Tony.    
Sounds like you are really in the goove.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 7, 2005)

Week one seemed super productive!! ON with week 2!!
U ROK!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Archangel*:  thanks.....

*CE*:  thanks so much for the encouragement.

*Wolf*:  nice to see you here.  Once I am a little more mentally settled (no, I am not crazy) I will be by all the journals of my buddies to see what's doing....



Today my diet becomes more strict.
I just made a blog (I figure it's the in thing to do) where I will journalize everything having to do with my diet and training to keep along with this one.  I will post here too people, it's just that there may be other things, thoughts, etc. that I may want to keep to myself and those close to me.
You never know, I may write a book one day, a best seller no less.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

Anytime Brother!!!  You're making me want to go back to HIT


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bro, come join me.  It is definitely a whole lot of fun......

By the way, when you lost all that weight, did you actually do a strict diet too or did you just simplify things (lowered fat, bad carb intake)?

Dave, if you're around and have a look see, let me know whether you dieted or you simplified the same way that I asked Arch.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I decided to keep the blog for other things, personal things.  

In particular poems and songs that I write.  Those and any other thoughts that my melon of a head gathers during the day....

I'll post workouts here only.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like things are working for you on HIT.  We started at about the same time (I'm in my 2nd week as well.)  I felt like the second time thru is much better, since you get the weights "sighted in" a little instead of guessing.  Did you get the same feeling?

 Keep on crankin, my man.  The finish line is just over the hill...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

It could have been worse......


I am typing as I speak with a very queezy feeling in the pit of my stomach.  I worked out as hard as I could and almost hurt myself in the process....
Here is my workout:

-Leg Curls: 9 x 110 (ho-hum)
-Leg Extension: 11 x 160 (much better than last time)
-Leg Press: 2 x 410 (Major screw up )
-Straight Arm Pullover: 13 x 50 (Done under proper form, I need to increase the weight next time) 
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 16 x 80 (very excited, will increase the weight next w/o)
-Overhead Press: 8 x 130 (I squeezed that last rep and completely fell appart when I finished again)
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 11 x 50 (I squeezed that last rep and I don't know how, as I did saturday, but instead of 10 I did 11)

Regarding my Leg Press, as I left my home I had no legs or real strength in me, I didn't really feel like working out, however I read what Archangel posted about his own w/o and got a little inspired.  Listen to a very inspirational song on my CD player on the way to the gym and really thought I got a second wind.  I said to myself, if I did 10 x 360 the last time, I will go up to 410 and try to get to 8.  My legs didn't respond as I thought they would, aside from the fact that I loaded the weights in the wrong places, so I may have been lifting over 410 and didn't know it.  Regardless, I almost had to get help to get the weights off me....thank GOD for the handles and that one more latch....
Either way, I can say that the workout could have been worse because when it ended, I was and am extremely spent...
I'll be back later when I feel a little better......

Pylon, thanks for the support, it helped today more than you know...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It could have been worse......
> 
> 
> I am typing as I speak with a very queezy feeling in the pit of my stomach. I worked out as hard as I could and almost hurt myself in the process....
> ...


 No prob...

 How did you load plates wrong?  I wasn't aware there was a wrong way, other that putting them on the rack and not the sled.

 Don't get discouraged.  You got 410 up twice, right?  Hey, you can't aspire to greatness without taking a few risks along the way!  Great job!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

First thing first.......... GREAT w/o Brother!!! I was on a fairly strict diet. But I used a 40-40-20 split, up until 12 weeks out from my contest. Then I dropped my carbs down @ 100 a week till I got to no lower than 50 a day!!! Hope that helps


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I decided to keep the blog for other things, personal things.
> 
> In particular poems and songs that I write.  Those and any other thoughts that my melon of a head gathers during the day....
> 
> I'll post workouts here only.....


I'll have to drop by there to, if you don't mind. Maybe I can figure out whats goin on in that melon of yours too


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Bro, come join me.  It is definitely a whole lot of fun.....


I remember, please, be kind..........do not tempt me


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No prob...
> 
> How did you load plates wrong? I wasn't aware there was a wrong way, other that putting them on the rack and not the sled.
> 
> Don't get discouraged. You got 410 up twice, right? Hey, you can't aspire to greatness without taking a few risks along the way! Great job!


I'll explain, I was so absent minded today that I did the following.  If you remember, the sled has two sets of bars, one set in front, to load up your weights, and another set in back, so that if you run out of space on the front bars, you can add more weight.  What I did is that I put weight on the left in the front and on the right, I put the weight in back....that probably didn't make a difference in the weights, looking back at it now, but it really f*cked me up psychologically, I couldn't do more after that.....

I am feeling better now, but my body is still kinda weak.....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

You're wearing me out just reading your wo's Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> First thing first.......... GREAT w/o Brother!!! I was on a fairly strict diet. But I used a 40-40-20 split, up until 12 weeks out from my contest. Then I dropped my carbs down @ 100 a week till I got to no lower than 50 a day!!! Hope that helps


Perfect, that's exactly the split that Jodi put me in....
Thanks a lot....

By the way, if it hadn't been for you and Pylon today, I probably would have skipped it (my w/o) and then felt like shit after.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're wearing me out just reading your wo's Tony


Hi Senor Gdub....

Today was definitely a mission but I was able to pull it off....Don't worry, I will literally knock you out when I start really going at it.  This is just a beginners routine from the book, next week I'll be kicking my ass...... 

Thanks for your support, you are always around for a pick me up.  I wish I could do the same, but lately I have been a selfish young man.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I remember, please, be kind..........do not tempt me


Come join me on the Dark Side....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Senor Gdub....
> 
> Today was definitely a mission but I was able to pull it off....Don't worry, I will literally knock you out when I start really going at it. This is just a beginners routine from the book, next week I'll be kicking my ass......
> 
> Thanks for your support, you are always around for a pick me up. I wish I could do the same, but lately I have been a selfish young man.....


You , selfish ?  NOT !   I can't wait to see whats next


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Perfect, that's exactly the split that Jodi put me in....
> Thanks a lot....
> 
> By the way, if it hadn't been for you and Pylon today, I probably would have skipped it (my w/o) and then felt like shit after.....


  SWEET!!! Glad to be of assistance  I'm always here for ya Brother


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> By the way, if it hadn't been for you and Pylon today, I probably would have skipped it (my w/o) and then felt like shit after.....


 Wow...glad I could be of assitance.  Now if I could only motivate myself on days like that, I'd really be onto something!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Come join me on the Dark Side....


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Must ..........Find...........YODA, He will keep me focused


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Must ..........Find...........YODA, He will keep me focused


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Must ..........Find...........YODA, He will keep me focused


 mmm...focused you must be...to the dark side...you must not give in...hmm...why do I sound so much like Grover?...hmm...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> mmm...focused you must be...to the dark side...you must not give in...hmm...why do I sound so much like Grover?...hmm...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> mmm...focused you must be...to the dark side...you must not give in...hmm...why do I sound so much like Grover?...hmm...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, today my upper back is bothering me, which is good, that means that the bent-over reverse rows are working very well where they are supposed to work.  My shoulders are also in the same boat.  I am also happy that my knees aren't hurting after yesterday's fiasco...

My body has gotten used to training again as I am not hurting a whole lot, just a little sore.  Yesterday I was in pain all over and queezy.  But I will not throw up.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> But I will not throw up.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad your body is back in the training mode  Keep goin Brother, you got to HIT it tomorrow right?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi Brother, I really wanted to get to the gym today, but my body is not responding well and I want to avoid injury.  Today I had the kids all day and just that in itself really tired me down...

I will resume tomorrow and try to (even if you are not supposed to) to do it again on saturday, since I know I won't be able to do it sunday....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend HITing back to back days. That will really wipe you out  
Maybe just do it tomorrow, and then relax, get your mind re-focused over the weekend, enjoy your family and especially kids, re-group and HIT it hard on Monday. It will not kill you to take an extra day off here and there. Trust me  Your body will prolly even thank you by responding better come monday :bounce:  


And for the record, I KNOW how tiring it is a day with your children  If we could have just 1/10th of their energy, we could lift like madmen every day    

Beleive me Brother. Just HIT it tomorrow, and enjoy the weekend. You'll be better come monday


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Another thing. While on HIT, I wouldn't w/o if I was starting to get sick either. You wipe out your immunity system when you HIT. It's a very extreme workout (as you can witness to) and really wipes your body out. You are correct for skipping today. You could easily lose focus and hurt yourself from being too tired. You need 100 % concentration and focus. You'll be just fine my little Padwan


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Another thing. While on HIT, I wouldn't w/o if I was starting to get sick either. You wipe out your immunity system when you HIT. It's a very extreme workout (as you can witness to) and really wipes your body out.


 Sure, you tell HIM that, Arch!

 After being struck down with my kid's flu bug for two days, I don't think I'll be lifting again until Monday.  I'm also a little worried that when I first got sick, the only thing in me was a banana protein shake...that didn't stay in me long.  I've still got about 5 lbs of the stuff.  I'm hoping I can still stomach it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sure, you tell HIM that, Arch![/img]


   Hey Brother, you never said you didn't feel good   Seriously though, if your getting sick, it'll make your sickness like 10 times worse, TRUST me Iv'e been there, done that, and bought the t-shirt!!!   I am sorry Pylon!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys,


No worries, I am not sick.  What happened is that I was wiped out from having the kids all day and the fact that I was up since 5:30 am (when my boy decided to wake up).
I feel soooo much better today.  I actually fell asleep at around 5:45 pm and woke up at 7:00 pm, but I was so wiped out that I went back to sleep in the middle of CSI at around 9:30pm and literally went to bed to continue at about 11:00 pm.  So I think I am caught up and looking forward to today.
I am adding 3 more exercises today, the bench press, wrist curl and calf raise.
I am not really doing a lot of free weights because I don't have a spotter and I am in the gym such a short time that it's hard to meet people (I'm there for a 1/2 hour).  Also, I am not a very sociable person at the gym, I get there focused and in a bad mood.  I get myself in a bad mood so that I can lift, old trick I learned while playing football.  It gets me to be picky and focus more on doing things right.  Otherwise I'll be pissed at myself, that's why I don't walk in and write in my journal write away, I usually weight about 1/2 hour to type my workout.  Once I re-focus and look at my progress, I go back to being happy go lucky Tony......
Anyway, back to free weights, I have been using machines a whole lot and although I have never been a big fan, I have gotten used to them....
Either way folks, I am going to have a blast today at the gym while in a bad mood of course  
By the way, I got a reprieve for sunday.  I will be working out that day, and then go back to my tu-thur-sat rotation......


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking great in here Tony!! Angel gave some great advice also, no HIT back to back or when feeling sick. Remember the point of HIT is to maximize recovery time, that ALWAYS has to come first or it'll be a failure.

And I think sticking with machines is fine for now with HIT. In fact I recommend it if you don't have a spotter, just pick the best machines you can you know? Do they have Hammer Strength equipment? And DB's are good also 

Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier about the diet thing. I lost about 140lbs but not a healthy way. This was before I joined this forum and became "edumacated" . I started with the slim fast twice a day with one evening meal. Then I tried subway 3 x a day LOL. Then I basically just starved myself while doing cardio 3-4 hours a day (running to and home from work and school). I lost a lot of muscle in the process and was sick a lot of the time. The best thing you can do Tony is listen to Jodi and do what she says, she knows her stuff! And I'd also recommend you writing down your meals in here EVERYDAY for accountability


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking great in here Tony!! Angel gave some great advice also, no HIT back to back or when feeling sick. Remember the point of HIT is to maximize recovery time, that ALWAYS has to come first or it'll be a failure.
> 
> And I think sticking with machines is fine for now with HIT. In fact I recommend it if you don't have a spotter, just pick the best machines you can you know? Do they have Hammer Strength equipment? And DB's are good also
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier about the diet thing. I lost about 140lbs but not a healthy way. This was before I joined this forum and became "edumacated" . I started with the slim fast twice a day with one evening meal. Then I tried subway 3 x a day LOL. Then I basically just starved myself while doing cardio 3-4 hours a day (running to and home from work and school). I lost a lot of muscle in the process and was sick a lot of the time. The best thing you can do Tony is listen to Jodi and do what she says, she knows her stuff! And I'd also recommend you writing down your meals in here EVERYDAY for accountability


Senor Dave, glad to hear from you.  You know, I am so old fashioned regarding machines (I do prefer free weights), that I don't even know if they do.  Heck, I don't even know what Hammer Strength Equipment is.... 
I'll do a search now and get back with you on that.....
Don't forget you are talking to a prehistoric beast here.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

After doing a search, if I am not mistaken, I am doing Hammer strength...if those are the ones with the blue padding, I am doing them already.....go figure


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is a link to what I'm talking about. Is this what you use buddy? http://us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/hammerstrength


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup, for some exercises, like leg curls and extensions, and maybe one or  teo more.  I'll see today


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'll have to drop by there to, if you don't mind. Maybe I can figure out whats goin on in that melon of yours too


Hey Arch,

You wanted a copy of my blog?  Check your PM


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm the same way when it comes to a spotter.  I've found that hammer strength, smith machines and db's are all the training partner a girl could ever need.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm the same way when it comes to a spotter. I've found that hammer strength, smith machines and db's are all the training partner a girl could ever need.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Brother, no matter what I do I cannot log in. It keeps saying invalid name or something like that. I shot you a PM. I need some help


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, no matter what I do I cannot log in. It keeps saying invalid name or something like that. I shot you a PM. I need some help


I'll check on that....Just came home right now.  Loads of work.  
Will be HITting it tomorrow morning.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'll check on that....Just came home right now.  Loads of work.
> Will be HITting it tomorrow morning.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, this workout really kicked my ass:

-Leg Curls: 8 x 120 
-Leg Extension: 9 x 170 
-Leg Press: didn't do it
-Straight Arm Pullover: 10 x 60  
-Chest Press (Cybex):  9 x 190
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 10 x 90 (pretty much stayed the same here)
-Overhead Press: 5 x 140 (couldn't do more than 5, I couldn't lift the 6th rep)
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 8 x 60 
-Triceps Extension (Cybex):  7 x 75
- Wrist Curl: 7 x 70 (Not too comfortable with this one, need to check my form)
-Standing Calf Raise:  14 x 110
-Trunk Curls (Ab execise):  25 times

All in all I am really beat up.  I didn't get sick or dizzy, but I am really tired...
I sat on the leg press machine and remember what happened last time and got a shiver down my spine, so I decided against doing them.  I felt that if it wasnt' for the handles on the side that lock the machine, I may have hurt myself with 410 pounds on my body and nobody there to help me pick it up.  There were 2 women on the treadmill and the guys that I had met were in a kickboxing class, so I was literally by myself....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok, Now that I have collected myself, I will explain what happened and why I went from 7 exercises to 11. 
As I have said before I am following Dr. Darden's HIT routines. Due to an oversight by me, I started with 7 exercises instead of 8. I forgot to add the bench press to that.
At the beginning of the week I was supposed to add exercise numbers 8 and 9, but since I had misread, I didn't. I had misread that I had to add them at the beginning of the second week. So anyway, I missed my a couple of days in between and started off today again.  Of course, I was also compounding the screw up with missing out on the bench....
So to begin again, my first workout of the week should have had exercises numbers 8 and 9 and for my 2nd workout of the week, I should have added 10-12.  Also, I should have started off with 8 exercises instead of 7, but....
So, what did I do? I added them all today but subtracted Leg Presses.....Confused enough?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Brother, GREAT lookin w/o!!!


I'm so confused


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, this is where the Valentines Weekend Celebration starts for me. The wife and I are joining a bunch of our friends and going to a party at the Intercontinental Hotel next to the water here in Miami. It'll be a great party where there will be loads and loads of dancing. That's bad though, because my legs are jiggly right now and I am not sure if Salsa is something that I want to dab into tonight. To avoid the drunk drivers, we rented a room and gave the kids to the grandma, so it should be a blast....
Enough said, I wish ya'll a Happy Valentines Weekend and we'll se ya'll tomorrow....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, this is where the Valentines Weekend Celebration starts for me. The wife and I are joining a bunch of our friends and going to a party at the Intercontinental Hotel next to the water here in Miami. It'll be a great party where there will be loads and loads of dancing. That's bad though, because my legs are jiggly right now and I am not sure if Salsa is something that I want to dab into tonight. To avoid the drunk drivers, we rented a room and gave the kids to the grandma, so it should be a blast....
> Enough said, I wish ya'll a Happy Valentines Weekend and we'll se ya'll tomorrow....


   Good Luck with the dancing Brother, If I attempted dancing tonite after legs yesterday, my legs would totally give out from under me   Sounds like a blast, have fun, be safe and enjoy life


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2005)

Have fun, Tony.  We've got a quiet evening at home planned (with the boy.)  Probably dinner and a romantic movie...Toy Story or Thomas the Tank Engine, I imagine.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have fun, Tony. We've got a quiet evening at home planned (with the boy.) Probably dinner and a romantic movie...Toy Story or Thomas the Tank Engine, I imagine.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Luck with the dancing Brother, If I attempted dancing tonite after legs yesterday, my legs would totally give out from under me  Sounds like a blast, have fun, be safe and enjoy life


We'll see how that goes, we will be dancing to a dude named Willie Chirino, and I am not sure right now if my legs will answer the call.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> We'll see how that goes, we will be dancing to a dude named Willie Chirino, and I am not sure right now if my legs will answer the call.


   Heres hopin you don't have another story like when you fell tryin to get your kids   Then again.............


Have fun Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have fun, Tony.  We've got a quiet evening at home planned (with the boy.)  Probably dinner and a romantic movie...Toy Story or Thomas the Tank Engine, I imagine.


I so hear ya Brother, Have you guys seen Shark Tale? It's pretty cute. My Daughter Loved it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I so hear ya Brother, Have you guys seen Shark Tale? It's pretty cute. My Daughter Loved it!!!


 No, I'm not sure he's quite old enough to get it yet.  (He just turned 2.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Mornin Tony, How did the    go last night? Any good "legs failed me"   stories


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Tony!!
Your valentine weekend sounds great!    
Chris is making me a special dinner tommorow night...  I am excited cause he is excited.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Mornin Tony, How did the   go last night? Any good "legs failed me"  stories


Hey Arch, funny you ask.....

No, I didn't fall down and was not able to get back up  
I felt pretty strong, I was ready, I had a couple of Greygoose with cramberry and was ready to go, Willy came on stage and we went to the dance floor. Two songs and my legs felt like they were attached to bricks. Nothing harder than dancing Salsa with cement feet. I lost total coordination, wasn't dancing well and after a while I just went to the easiest possible Salsa steps that I could do so that I wouldn't look like William Hong (From American Idol). I made it the whole night with breaks in between because I was getting the "failure burn" in my legs toward the end of every song.
This was a great party and had a great time with wonderful company....
Today I am sore all over....I will never work out hard the day of a party where I think I'll be dancing....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!!
> Your valentine weekend sounds great!
> Chris is making me a special dinner tommorow night... I am excited cause he is excited.


Hello my beautiful coach...
Well the party was amazing. For Cubans in Miami, Willy Chirino is like the late Ray Charles for Americans, an icon of his music. In his case it is soft salsa. He's not as hardcore as other Salsa act and is more melodic....
Either way, we danced the whole night (my wife is an amazing dancer, she'll literally dance to anything), of course we took breaks and ate, drank, etc. and then at around 1:00 am the party ended, so I had ordered a bottle of champagne so that it would be in the room when we got there, which I knew already when that would be. We drank champagne, took in the view (we had an amazing view of Biscayne Bay) and then my wife gave me the valentines gift she bought me, which she was wearing. After that, well, that's really not anyone else's biswags.... 
All in all this may have been one of my better Valentines Day weekends that I have had.  
Woke up this morning and a group of us went to the Hotels' restaurant and had a great breakfast buffet.  No question a great weekend.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Now that is a great valentine's day gift!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Now that is a great valentine's day gift!!!


Oh, no doubt......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds like you had a blast!!! Glad you didn't look like William Heung


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh, no doubt......


Everyday should be valentine's day, don't ya think?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a blast!!! Glad you didn't look like William Heung


It was close though.....Heung?, Oh well, I guess I had it wrong....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Everyday should be valentine's day, don't ya think?


I have never agreed with anyone more


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sapphire*
> _Everyday should be valentine's day, don't ya think?  _





			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I have never agreed with anyone more


I agree also !  My wife and i celebrate all the "holidays" everyday of the year


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I agree also !  My wife and i celebrate all the "holidays" everyday of the year


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm in such pain I could barely get out of bed this morning.....
My saturday workout hit me like a ton of bricks and my muscles are aching.  I literally feel every routine that I did on saturday....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'm in such pain I could barely get out of bed this morning.....
> My saturday workout hit me like a ton of bricks and my muscles are aching. I literally feel every routine that I did on saturday....


Tony , 
I feel soooo sorry for you ! NOT !!!!!!!   hahahaha   Are you taking anything to help with the soreness? ICE , Cytomax ?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey baby, that's the price you pay.  Suck it up!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tony ,
> I feel soooo sorry for you ! NOT !!!!!!! hahahaha Are you taking anything to help with the soreness? ICE , Cytomax ?


Nothing, I am truly enjoying my soreness and pain.  I will continue to be in pain until tomorrow when I actually work out.....
Happy Valentines day bud....enjoy the holiday...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey baby, that's the price you pay. Suck it up!!!


Yup, sucking it up as we speak......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yup, sucking it up as we speak......


    Isn't the PAIN awesome!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Isn't the PAIN awesome!!!


Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Not so much pain today folks.  I am however, geared up for today's workout.  Hopefully I will bring myself to doing leg presses......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Not so much pain today folks. I am however, geared up for today's workout. Hopefully I will bring myself to doing leg presses......


 DON'T LET THAT LEG PRESS GIVE YOU ANY LIP, BOY!!! SHOW IT WHO I IN CHARGE!!!  

 One trick I learned is that if your legs are long enough, you can get a decent ROM without actually lowering the handles.  Not sure how tall you are or if this would work, but you can try it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Not so much pain today folks.  I am however, geared up for today's workout.  Hopefully I will bring myself to doing leg presses......


You better!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You better!!!


I did!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Today's workout:

-Leg Curls: 8 x 120 (Stayed the same)
-Leg Extension: 16 x 170 (I guess I'll be raising the resistance. That felt great)
-Leg Press: 17 x 270 (YEAH!!!! I'm back on the horse baby!!! I need to raise the weight)
-Straight Arm Pullover: 12 x 60 (Happy with this one too)
-Chest Press (Cybex): 9 x 190 (Stayed the same)
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 12 x 90 (Happy with this too. Time to move up in weight a little too)
-Overhead Press: 7 x 140 (I improved on the 5 I did on Saturday, couldn't lift 8 times)
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 9 x 60 (I continue improving)
-Triceps Extension (Cybex): 9 x 75 (more improvement from last workout)
- Wrist Curl: Didn't do it, but I sat down with a guy in my gym to pick his brain about form. I think I will try again on thursday
-Standing Calf Raise: 14 x 115 (Will raise weight next time)
-Trunk Curls (Ab execise): 30 times (Really pushed myself here)

All in all, I am extremely satisfied with this workout. I literally am exhausted and I am again queezy. No, I DON'T THROW UP, but man am I close right now. I pushed me to the limit today, no question. I didn't feel too strong when I got to the gym, but after the leg curls, I felt great, so I pushed on.
This may have been my best workout yet, because I really went all out.
Remember the other day when I fell down? If my son (1 year old) pushes me, I will go down in a heap   .
I went down in weight with the leg presses to see how my right knee, which I hurt a bit the other day doing the two leg presse, would react.  I will considerably raise the weight next time...
Wonderful workout, now time to eat my cherry tomatoes with my grilled chicken sandwich on whole wheat.
I'll be back to read your suggestions. I am open to them and would love to hear them....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice job, Tony.  Good to see you back on the horse.  Man, I can't imagine not doing leg presses.  They are one of my fav lifts.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Bravo Brother. Excellent W/O!!! Told you you wouldn't skip a beat. Sometimes your body needs that layoff, ya know?!! Weights are lookin great. Hows your form? Glad you pushed yourself. Thats the whole thing. Push beyond what normal people consider enough. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy. But I've never claimed to be anything but


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice job, Tony. Good to see you back on the horse. Man, I can't imagine not doing leg presses. They are one of my fav lifts.


Hey Pylon, thanks man...
That was my favorite lift.  I said to myself today, I will go as far as I can with a lower weight and see what happened.  I was still afraid when I got on the seat, but after my 4th, I began kicking the machine's ass.  I know I can go back to 360 pounds and then see what happens next.  By the way, I loaded the weights right today.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Bravo Brother. Excellent W/O!!! Told you you wouldn't skip a beat. Sometimes your body needs that layoff, ya know?!! Weights are lookin great. Hows your form? Glad you pushed yourself. Thats the whole thing. Push beyond what normal people consider enough. Yeah, I know it sounds crazy. But I've never claimed to be anything but


Thanks Arch.....
As I said to Pylon, I was really afraid to tweak my knee again today but I pushed on thru that little doubt and enjoyed myself.
It's scary.  How crazy do you have to be to put yourself thru pain, nausea, soreness and have a good ole time?
You need to be crazy to do what we do  
I believe that I am crazier than a bunch.  I am doing full body workouts at full speed (barely any rest in between).  No, my lifts are not at full speed, I control the speed.  It's just the speed that I use to move from routine to routine.
I finish the workout though, I don't cut it short and I am very proud of that.  
I am so freaking sore right now.  I was trying to get comfortable on my bed and it wasn't happening......I'll sleep like a baby tonight.....LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch.....
> As I said to Pylon, I was really afraid to tweak my knee again today but I pushed on thru that little doubt and enjoyed myself.
> It's scary.  How crazy do you have to be to put yourself thru pain, nausea, soreness and have a good ole time?
> You need to be crazy to do what we do
> ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 15, 2005)

Coñoooooo, I'm sore......


Look it up, the word is coño (spanish curse word).....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Look it up, the word is coño (spanish curse word).....


 Who said the internet isn't educational?

 Did the soreness...it is your friend...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Who said the internet isn't educational?
> 
> Did the soreness...it is your friend...


My legs are still jiggly this morning and unsteady, I must have done a number on them yesterday.....
My upper body is sore as hell, even my hair hurts.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> My legs are still jiggly this morning and unsteady, I must have done a number on them yesterday.....
> My upper body is sore as hell, even my hair hurts.....


 Got to teach that hair a lesson as well.  Show it a wig now and then and remind it that it can be replaced!

 Jiggly good.  I love the jiggly legs...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got to teach that hair a lesson as well. Show it a wig now and then and remind it that it can be replaced!
> 
> Jiggly good. I love the jiggly legs...


Legs are back in shape again...Muscles aren't hurting so much anymore, although they are still sore.... 
The hair read what you wrote and got scared, not hurting anymore


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Legs are back in shape again...Muscles aren't hurting so much anymore, although they are still sore....
> The hair read what you wrote and got scared, not hurting anymore


 That'll learn it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Legs are back in shape again...Muscles aren't hurting so much anymore, although they are still sore....
> The hair read what you wrote and got scared, not hurting anymore


   Keep it up Brother, Keep it up!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Arch, Pylon.  This is definitely a challenge.  Sometimes I wonder if I should just go ahead and work body part, but, as I said before, I am nuts.  I want to see what happens to me with a full body workout.  I am usually drained and today I will add the wrist curl with the proper form to make it 12 different workouts.  We'll see what happens...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, so the hell with KISS (not the rock group, I love them).  I meant the hell with the Kiss diet.  No more keep it simple stupid.  

All it has caused me to do is eat well and not so well.  Since I don't plan my meals, I have a mess at eating time when I really don't know what the hell I am going to eat.
Tomorrow or Saturday I am heading to Costco, I am going to buy Salmon, Tilapia, Sirloin and chicken breasts.  I am going to grill them and eat them throughout the week.  No, I won't do that all on the weekend.  I will do the foods for up to 4 days and then on the fourth day I'll cook again for the weekend....I need to learn to plan things better...
Today I am going to HIT it hard.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch, Pylon.  This is definitely a challenge.  Sometimes I wonder if I should just go ahead and work body part, but, as I said before, I am nuts.  I want to see what happens to me with a full body workout.  I am usually drained and today I will add the wrist curl with the proper form to make it 12 different workouts.  We'll see what happens...


When you get ready, you might want to consider splitting in to an Upper/Lower routine. Thats what Pylon is doin. He seems to be liking it  If you want to he or I can explain what to do.

Now go HIT it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, so the hell with KISS


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, so the hell with KISS (not the rock group, I love them).


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

Mass cooking is a great way to go.  I never worry about my food because I eat almost the same thing every day.  (I'm funny like that.)

 I love the upper/lower split.  And it always kicks my ass.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Mass cooking is a great way to go. I never worry about my food because I eat almost the same thing every day. (I'm funny like that.)
> 
> I love the upper/lower split. And it always kicks my ass.


Pleees splain (please explain....) upper/lower split


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> When you get ready, you might want to consider splitting in to an Upper/Lower routine. Thats what Pylon is doin. He seems to be liking it  If you want to he or I can explain what to do.
> 
> Now go HIT it!!!


As I said to Pylon:  Pleees splain (please explain....) upper/lower split


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

You pick 3 exercises for each BP. 3-chest,3-back and so on. 1 set to failure each exercise. Legs are done the same way!!! You split like this:
Mon-Upper
Wed-Lower
Fri-Upper
Mon-Lower
Wed-Upper
Fri-Lower
etc.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Mass cooking is a great way to go.  I never worry about my food because I eat almost the same thing every day.  (I'm funny like that.)
> 
> I love the upper/lower split.  And it always kicks my ass.


I eat basically the same thing also!!!   

Yes Sir, the Upper/Lower split WILL definatley kick your behind!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> As I said to Pylon:  Pleees splain (please explain....) upper/lower split


I guess I got some splainen to do!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just got back and I am very tired.  I was very tired before I went and now I am even more tired.  Not jiggly legged, not queezy, just spent.  When I was done I was sweating profusely, so much so that I had to down all of my water.  Although I really went at it with no energy, I had some good results.  So here it goes:

-Leg Curls: 8 x 120 (Stayed the same)
-Leg Extension: 16 x 180 (I went up 10 pounds.  I have a feeling I need to be at 200 next time.  Lord save me  )
-Leg Press: 12 x 260 (YEAH!!!! Slowly but surely, now I need to raise the weight some more, carefully)
-Straight Arm Pullover: 12 x 60 (same)
-Chest Press (Cybex): 10 x 200 (I am no longer a 12 year old, I broke 200)
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 10 x 100 (Very happy with this one)
-Overhead Press: 5 x 140 (Disappointing, couldn't do the 7 I did last week)
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 5 x 70 (A little disappointed, I'll explain)
-Triceps DB extension:  12 x 30 (more improvement is expected)
- Wrist Curl: 12 x 50
-Standing Calf Raise: 15 x 120 (Raised the weighte and did 15.  Will raise weight again next time)
-Trunk Curls (Ab execise): 32 times (Really pushed myself here)

Regarding the curls, I came in very tired both mind and body (hard day at work today) and when I found no 60 pound barbells, I figured that I would get a 70 pounder and try.  My mind wasn't ready for 70 believe it or not, so my first one was completely out of form.  So I paused concentrated some and did 5 good reps.  i didn't count the first one.  Still, I think I may have done better if I had been prepared.
I tried doing the DB tris extension today so I went with a low weight because I wanted to gauge my strength here.  I found this exercise to be better than the Cybex Tri's extension.  Will try again next time with a higher weight....
All in all, I am happy that I went to the gym and that I had a good workout.  I almost didn't go, but I couldn't possibly let me down by failing to go, so I ....went to fail.... (What a freaking idiot...)


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You pick 3 exercises for each BP. 3-chest,3-back and so on. 1 set to failure each exercise. Legs are done the same way!!! You split like this:
> Mon-Upper
> Wed-Lower
> Fri-Upper
> ...


For example, pick three chest, three arms, three shoulders, three backs (uppers)?
Then 3 for legs?
Would this be because the full body is very hard or is it because it's better to split it?
Many questions from an HIT newbie.....
Inquiring about this in no way means that I am unhappy about what I am doing right now, but it's always good to sometimes try something else, so the best thing that I can do is find out more....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> For example, pick three chest, three arms, three shoulders, three backs (uppers)?
> Then 3 for legs?
> Would this be because the full body is very hard or is it because it's better to split it?
> Many questions from an HIT newbie.....
> Inquiring about this in no way means that I am unhappy about what I am doing right now, but it's always good to sometimes try something else, so the best thing that I can do is find out more....


*UPPERS* 
Chest=3
Back=3
Delts=3
Biceps=3
Triceps=3

*LOWERS* 
Quads=3
Hams=3
Calves=3
Abs=3

This way you can actually up the Intensity believe it or not. While the FB workouts are extremely taxing, wait till you try a split. No rest between sets. Only rest you get is from one exercise to another (same BP) And rest just enough to get your breath back in between BP. Did I explain good enough, or am I just


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

W/O looks great!!!  I know what you mean about tired to the world Brother. But you went and did it!!! You da man


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *UPPERS*
> Chest=3
> Back=3
> Delts=3
> ...


Sank yu for the splanation...... 

It looks really interesting.  Would you recommend that for losing weight also?  Or cutting?  I don't mind upping the intensity, my only fear is that without a spotter, I will be working out with machines a lot more.  Is that Ok?  I have never asked if that's just as good too.  I figure you may know about that since you did it also.....
Loads of questions, good answers.  Thanks for the revelations, Archangel


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Sank yu for the splanation......
> 
> It looks really interesting.  Would you recommend that for losing weight also?  Or cutting?  I don't mind upping the intensity, my only fear is that without a spotter, I will be working out with machines a lot more.  Is that Ok?  I have never asked if that's just as good too.  I figure you may know about that since you did it also.....
> Loads of questions, good answers.  Thanks for the revelations, Archangel


That is the EXACT routine I followed in getting ready for my Competition last year   I worked out w/both machine and free-weights. You just gotta know which ones you can push yourself on, am I making sense?  
I would recommend that routine for you if your trying to cut or gain. It's pretty intense Brother. I  on a few occasions  
Ask away my Brother, thats what I am here for 

My pleasure


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That is the EXACT routine I followed in getting ready for my Competition last year  I worked out w/both machine and free-weights. You just gotta know which ones you can push yourself on, am I making sense?
> I would recommend that routine for you if your trying to cut or gain. It's pretty intense Brother. I  on a few occasions
> Ask away my Brother, thats what I am here for
> 
> My pleasure


So this isn't only a rountine for cutting, but a routine for the masochist in you    

You make absolute sense.  I am going to give that a try next week.  I figure I finish the week like this, get my form going well on the free weights that I am doing and on the machines and kick my ass.....We'll see what happens next week....
As usual Arch


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So this isn't only a rountine for cutting, but a routine for the masochist in you
> 
> You make absolute sense.  I am going to give that a try next week.  I figure I finish the week like this, get my form going well on the free weights that I am doing and on the machines and kick my ass.....We'll see what happens next week....
> As usual Arch


  No, your diet determines if your cutting or Bulking so to speak. Am seriously considering going back to HIT again. Want to finish this cycle on P/RR/S though first before I make up my mind.

Yes Sir, it is definatly for the masochist  

Youll get it. You can even go every other day like you where talking about doin. This routine is a tuff one Brother   

As usual for me too Brother..........My Pleasure


I view you and Pylon as my Padwans so to speak. I'm always here for you


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Brother, did my comment on your BLOG ever come thru?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, did my comment on your BLOG ever come thru?


You were able to read it?  Great....I haven't checked this week...It's been hectic with my mom's cancer and my wife's grandma's cancer treatments.....
I'll have a look see....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just read it. It was hard to get to it, but I did.
You know what? I wrote that song for my daughter a few weeks ago, but in reality, I had thought of the words months and months ago. I just had never really put it down on paper. It's amazing, do you know how long it took me to write that song? 25 minutes. Most of that I already had in my mind. My dream is that my daughter is able to dance to that song the day of her wedding (if she wants, you know....). It's going to be really hard to put music into it, but that's my next project. Soon enough....
I feel that I will have to make changes (albeit minimal), to be able to match music to words, but again, that will come.
By the way, no problem with the "bible stumping"
I figured I would answer you here.
I will fill up that blogger in due time.....
Thanks for the beautiful comments. Those words I wrote (it isn't quite a song yet) tie a knot in my throat. Make me feel bad though, because I actually have a 1 year old son that I haven't had the time to think of writing for, but I eventually will, I will then transfer all of that to a website that I will build for them....
You have a girl, so I'll ask you. Does every time that the song "Butterfly kisses" play make you break down? I don't quite break down, but I can't hold the damn tears in. I was never like that, I used to be a man's man, but that song reduces me to a harmless mouse......
Either way, I answered your comment......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

That song does lump my throat, have you heard the song by Kenny Chesney, "there goes my life"? That is a tear jerker, or even better, how about "tough little boys", I can't think of the guys name. You should listen to that one. We pretty much are in the same boat, I think of myself as a Strong protective Husband and Daddy. But that song "tough little Boys" is me to a *T*

Would LOVE to hear your song to music, 
Take care Brother, I'm hittin the hay


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That song does lump my throat, have you heard the song by Kenny Chesney, "there goes my life"? That is a tear jerker, or even better, how about "tough little boys", I can't think of the guys name. You should listen to that one. We pretty much are in the same boat, I think of myself as a Strong protective Husband and Daddy. But that song "tough little Boys" is me to a *T*
> 
> Would LOVE to hear your song to music,
> Take care Brother, I'm hittin the hay


I'll look those up...
I'm off 2, need my rest, after all, my strained eye won't fix itself you know????


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'll look those up...
> I'm off 2, need my rest, after all, my strained eye won't fix itself you know????


     I think Gary Allen sings the song Tough Litle Boys, but not sure


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

*TOUGH LITTLE BOYS*
by:
*GARY ALLEN*

Well I never once, backed down from a punch.
Well I'd take it square on the chin.
Well I found out fast the bullies just laugh,
And we've got to stand up to him.
So I didn't cry when I got a black eye,
As bad as it hurt I'd just grinned.
But when tough little boys grow up to be dads
They turn into big babies again.

Scared me to death, when you took your first steps,
Well I'd fall every time you fell down.
Your first day of school, I cried like a fool, and
I followed your school bus to town.

Well I didn't cry when Old Yeller died,
At least not in front of my friends.
But when tough little boys grow up to be dads 
They turn into big babies again.

Well I'm a grown man but as strong as I am, 
Well sometimes its hard to believe,
How one little girl with little blond curls, 
Can totally terrify me.
If you were to ask my wife would just laugh,
She'd say, "I know all about men,
And how tough little boys grow up to be Dads 
They turn into big babies again."

Well I know one day I'll give you away,
And I'm gonna stand there and smile.
But when I get home and I'm all alone, 
Well I'll sit in your room for a while.

Well I didn't cry when Old Yeller died,
At least not in front of my friends.
But when tough little boys grow up to be dads
They turn into big babies again.

When tough little boys grow up to be dads
They turn into big babies again.

Brother, I cry every time I hear this song. My LilBit is my Life!!!
Take care


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *TOUGH LITTLE BOYS*
> by:
> *GARY ALLEN*
> 
> ...


 You guys are sissies.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, I'll talk a little about the HIT split too, since I'm in the middle of it.

 Look at my journal over the last couple of weeks and you can see the w/o I've been doing.  I like the split for a couple of reason.  First, upper days are 8-12 reps, lower 12-20.  It's nice to know going in what you will be doing, and it will be the same on each.  I also find it easier to find at least one or two lifts and say "OK, I will hit 12/20 on this one, no matter what."  I find that starting with the big stuff (chest presses/squats) gets things going quickly, and there isn't much to slow you down.  It is by far the best w/o on a consistent basis I have ever done.

 As far as the bulk/cut, it is all about diet.  I'm cutting, which I've always seen as 10-13 cals/lb.  (I'm coming in below that, around 8-9, and sometimes have trouble eating that much.)  I had pretty much hit a wall after the holidays, and came back with little to no change after two months.  (Nov 19-Jan 19)  After a little less than a month doing HIT and MaxOT, I was down 7-8 lbs and .6%BF.  If you aren't tracking your intake, get over to fitday.com and start tracking.  They make it pretty easy to do.  

 I always feel good after the w/o, though after an hour or so the endorphins wear off and, on leg day at least, I am shot.  But right after, I normally feel like I could pick up my Jeep and carry it back to the office with me.

 If you aren't real feeling it now, try the split for a couple of weeks and see what you think.  Worst case, you don't like it and go back to what you are doing.  Best case, you find a new w/o you dig.

 I don't have/don't really want a spotter, so most of my lifts are on Hammer Strength machines, dumbells, or in the power rack.  For squats, I don't go to failure, I go to failure to maintain perfect form.  Machine work or HS work I go to failure, but any time it could cause problems, I don't try to go to full failure.  One of Arch's suggestions (which I dig) is after your last good rep (and you know when you're done with good reps) go as far as you can and hold it.  The weight will slowly start to push you back until you can't hold it.  You'll get your money's worth that way, no question.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I think Gary Allen sings the song Tough Litle Boys, but not sure


Beautiful lyrics.......

Yes Pylon, we are now sissies, I have become a little girl...
No John H, don't get any ideas


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pylon, thanks for the info. brother, I do understand about the diet, in fact, the beautiful Jodi, my diet mentor taught me a few things last year that I chose to forget during the past four months while rehabbing the shoulder.

I am going to design a diet based on Jodi's teachings (I am now the grasshopper), which are right on the money.  If you haven't yet and enter into a plateau, post a question in the nutrition board and she'll be more than happy to answer your question about getting off the plateau.

Regarding the splits, I am glad that you went into how you do them also.  It'll be kinda' fun working out with someone else, even if we are a bit far away.
Still, it'll be fun comparing notes etc.  Besides, we are convincing Arch to join us in the Dark Side......
Thanks for the info. again and anytime you or Arch need to learn spanish, you let me know, because that's really the only thing I can help ya'll with, since you have the training down pat


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No, your diet determines if your cutting or Bulking so to speak. Am seriously considering going back to HIT again. Want to finish this cycle on P/RR/S though first before I make up my mind.
> 
> Yes Sir, it is definatly for the masochist
> 
> ...


Come join the Dark Side...... 

HIT is good..........


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Come join the Dark Side......
> 
> HIT is good..........


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You guys are sissies.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I skipped the gym today. I had many things to do today, including cooking a nice semi-romantic dinner for my wife for Valentines Day....

Valentines was our first "official" date (we had gone out 2 times before but her parents don't know it yet, almost 14 years later 

Tonight I believe I cooked a very healthy dinner. The only bad thing I made and it was mostly store bought was fried (actually oven baked) calamari. They were breaded. The rest was a shrimp and lobster scampi (my own invented version), with Costco dinner rolls (simply the best in my book) and white wine.
The scampi I made with Penne Pasta, which normally it isn't what it's made with, but I figured I would try since that's my wife's favorite pasta.......Bingo, I won.....
Well, I call it semi-romantic, because my son, the nosy, was sitting next to us in his high chair, while our daughter, the self proclaimed princess, was watching, what else, Cinderella, while going back and forth, trying to steal a few dinner rolls.....
I am beat...all I can say is, hopefully the children will fall asleep early (yeah, fat chance), so that we can properly celebrate this wonderful holiday (as Gdub calls it)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Brother, don't even bat an eye about skipping the gym  You go and have a special and great evening!!!  

Good luck with the falling asleep early part   

As always, take care!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like a great time.  As far as the gym and food go, it's like I've said a 100 times or so.  The reason we work so hard is so we can enjoy times like that without worrying about them.

 Enjoy the time, food and family.  They are irreplaceable.  The gym will be there tomorrow.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I skipped the gym today. I had many things to do today, including cooking a nice semi-romantic dinner for my wife for Valentines Day....
> 
> Valentines was our first "official" date (we had gone out 2 times before but her parents don't know it yet, almost 14 years later
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome Tony... hope the rest of the evening goes as planned!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome Tony... hope the rest of the evening goes as planned!


Hi Kerry,

Thanks, kids are still awake.  My wife loved the food and is very happy, CHILDREN ARE STILL FREAKING AWAKE, what the hell is in the water they drink?????


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Arch, Pylon,


CHILDREN ARE STILL FREAKING AWAKE!!!!  What a world    
Freaking kids, I am falling asleep, so we'll converse tomorrow.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Arch, Pylon,
> 
> 
> CHILDREN ARE STILL FREAKING AWAKE!!!!  What a world
> Freaking kids, I am falling asleep, so we'll converse tomorrow.....


 Hmm...did you try a little schnapps?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, todays workout:

-Leg Curls: 9 x 120 
-Leg Extension: 13 x 200 (I went up to 200 pounds and did 13, I am very happy with this )
-Leg Press: 12 x 360 (See comments)
-Straight Arm Pullover: 12 x 60 (same, see comments)
-Chest Press (Cybex): 5 x 210 (See comments)
-Bent Over row with palms facing out: 12 x 100 (Very happy with this one.  Getting Stronger)
-Overhead Press: 9 x 140 (Extremely happy, last time I could only muster 5 reps)
-Bicep Curl with barbell: 6 x 70 (Getting stronger)
-Triceps DB extension: 15 x 40 (Will continue to gradually raise weight)
- Wrist Curl: 11 x 50 (Very happy as I used perfect form.  See comments)
-Standing Calf Raise: 17 x 120 (Need to raise the weight)
-Trunk Curls (Ab execise): 35 times (Really pushed myself here)

Comments:
-Leg Press:  Last time I did 360 but wrote down 260, confused myself and caught on halfway thru.  I will stay at this weight until I can do more than 20 since I will be following Pylon's split which takes 12-20 in legs I believe.
-Straight arm pullover:  I may drop this one for good.  I need to find a routine that will take the place of this one.  This is the only exercise where I can't go any higher in weight, since it begins bothering my shoulder right where I had the injury.  I definitely don't want to reinjure myself.
-Chest Press:  Big mistake here.  All I had to do is leave it at 200, but I had to get greedy and go to 210 when I was half spent already.  Now I am screwed, I am going to stay at 210 until I can lift it more than 12 times.
-Wrist curls:  Last time, I was learning the form and didn't use the best possible form.  Today the form was perfect.  No flaws and I could muster 11.  I wonder how I cheated to do 12.  By the way, I can barely type.

I am both tired and queezy.  What a combo.
I am off to have some breakfast....see ya'll later....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> -Leg Press: Last time I did 360 but wrote down 260, confused myself and caught on halfway thru. I will stay at this weight until I can do more than 20 since I will be following Pylon's split which takes 12-20 in legs I believe.
> -Straight arm pullover: I may drop this one for good. I need to find a routine that will take the place of this one. This is the only exercise where I can't go any higher in weight, since it begins bothering my shoulder right where I had the injury. I definitely don't want to reinjure myself.
> -Chest Press: Big mistake here. All I had to do is leave it at 200, but I had to get greedy and go to 210 when I was half spent already. Now I am screwed, I am going to stay at 210 until I can lift it more than 12 times.
> -Wrist curls: Last time, I was learning the form and didn't use the best possible form. Today the form was perfect. No flaws and I could muster 11. I wonder how I cheated to do 12. By the way, I can barely type.


 Looks like a good run.  Well done!

 If you are changing to something like my split, be ready to change the weights you use.  A 200 lb extend is great, but see what you can do when it follows squats and lep press to failure.  It's a different world.  It took me 2 cycles to really feel locked in on my loads, so be prepared.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like a good run. Well done!
> 
> If you are changing to something like my split, be ready to change the weights you use. A 200 lb extend is great, but see what you can do when it follows squats and lep press to failure. It's a different world. It took me 2 cycles to really feel locked in on my loads, so be prepared.


Well, you beat me to it.  I was going to ask you that question so that I wasn't caught by surprise and feel disappointed early.
I spent some time thinking about it and I am really looking for something that will be taxing to me.  I find the full body to be a taxing workout, no question.  In fact, I come home daily thinking to myself, man that's a great workout.
However I feel that maybe I neglect parts of my body when I do such workout.
I think that the splits will help me relieve that mind block that I have.
The results are there.  You have lost a crap load of fat and are going the right path, Arch has also, I don't know, I guess since I am going to go into my Jodi-diet tomorrow, I want to give myself a taxing enough workout that I feel like crap when I finish and can quickly fall asleep at night.  Also, I want to get home and not want to eat.  The full body does a little bit of that, but I know that the splits definitely will get that out of me.
I dont' know, Pylon, this is a bit of a response to your post and a bunch of random thoughts about my upcoming workout.....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Tony,

Looks to me like you have lost your mind    You are turning into an animal    way to go man


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tony,
> 
> Looks to me like you have lost your mind  You are turning into an animal  way to go man


OOOOOH YEAH!!!!! like the Macho Man Randy Savage (I grew up in the 80's Ok folks? Give me a break  )
I am about to lose my mind for real when I get into splits....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's funny about the mind....

Next weekend we are all going to Disney World to play around, take my princess to see Cinderella (I have an appointment  ) and frolick about.
So, I went to the website looking for what?  Where the Gym was and if there was internet access.  
Isn't it funny?  A couple of weeks ago I would have looked for internet access and how good were the beds.....   

I will be working out my splits later today and will post for your very welcome critique folks, so please don't be afraid to do so because it'll help me immensely...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmm...did you try a little schnapps?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like a good run.  Well done!
> 
> If you are changing to something like my split, be ready to change the weights you use.  A 200 lb extend is great, but see what you can do when it follows squats and lep press to failure.  It's a different world.  It took me 2 cycles to really feel locked in on my loads, so be prepared.


Excellent Brother. Pylon is right. While some weight will drop, others will raise. That will come in time though, don't get discouraged. Just like Padwan Pylon says, It IS a DIFFERENT world. But it is well worth it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> OOOOOH YEAH!!!!! like the Macho Man Randy Savage (I grew up in the 80's Ok folks? Give me a break  )
> I am about to lose my mind for real when I get into splits....


First things first, Great W/O !!!

Loved Macho Man (actually met him once)

Split City, here you come


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I will be working out my splits later today and will post for your very welcome critique folks, so please don't be afraid to do so because it'll help me immensely...


 When you are working on the splits, a couple of things to keep in mind...

 Look at 3 moves for most body parts.  I do 16 moves for upper, 8 for lower.  

 Try not to use all your favorite lifts the first time around, because they will have to change at some point.  

 I think you will like the fatigue factor on the split.  You are concentrating your work in an area, and the work is therefore more intense.  Not only that, you will be working the area after fatigue on two other moves.  That's a killer.

 Another thing to keep in mind is the hold.  Arch mentioned this before.  The idea is when yoy know you have cranked out your last good rep, bring it back a little and hold it.  The extra time under tension is great...if you like that kinda thing, which I'm betting you do.

 You WILL go down in load on some lifts, but you will feel the work.  I am leg pressing about 270lbs less than I was before this style, but I am getting better work from it.  The nice thing about this style is that as long as you are honest with yourself about going to failure (or as close as you safely can) you will get the w/o you want.

 Trust me.  You'll love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hey Arch, why don't you join in?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Brother, I look forward to seeing your new split. I'm getting ready to go to the movies. Going to see "Constantine". Will look at your routine when I get back.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> When you are working on the splits, a couple of things to keep in mind...
> 
> Look at 3 moves for most body parts.  I do 16 moves for upper, 8 for lower.
> 
> ...


Excellent points Pylon


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> (Hey Arch, why don't you join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   



Must resist the "*DARK SIDE*"


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, my upper back is so freaking sore right now.  Those inverted bent over rows are really doing a number on me.

So how's everyone today?
I am still working on getting down my splits and will definitely want your input folks....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

For the first time yesterday I went to a Nascar party. A buddy of mine is an ardent Nascar fan and finally convinced me to join him and a couple of other friends and their wives. I am not big on drinking any more but I literally drank about 8 beers yesterday without a minute inkling of dizziness. What worried me more was that I didn't really go to the bathroom to eliminate the beer too much (just once). The result? Today I felt like crap (stomachwise) and seem to be retaining water (I gained 3 pounds in a day......)

Back to my routine and my research on HIT.

Meal No. 1

3 Egg whites
1 Slice of Ham
2 slices of Danish cheese (I dont throw away food. Have two more slices left, I'll try to give them to my brother)
2 slices of 9 grain bread.

Meal No. 2
Damn it, there is nothing to eat at this office today and I haven't had a moment to go buy something.....

Meal No. 3

Grilled chicken Sandwich with onions only on whole wheat bread


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

My splits:


Uppers:

Chest: Chest Press, Inclined Chest Press, Pec Deck
Back: Bent Over Row (underhanded), Lat Pulldowns, DB Rows
Shoulders: Shoulder Press, WG Upright Row, DB Side Raises
Traps: Barbell shrug
Biceps: Barbell Curls, Cybex Curls, Hammer Curls
Triceps: Pushdown, 2 hand DB Extension, Cable Kickbacks
Abs:  Abs Crunch or Normal Crunches, not sure yet....

Lower:

Leg Press
Leg Extensions
Leg Curls
SLD
Calf Raises
Crunch Machine

That's my plan. Guys please disect....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Ya'll may have noticed that I didn't add Squats.  I was never a big fan of squatting and since my knee is weirded out, I am afraid.  Just a fear that's it. 
The thing is that normally I can't squat down because my left knee hurts a bit and need to stand up, that's just squatting like a catcher.
I am afraid to see what may happen if I squat with weights on.  Funny how the Leg presses don't hurt me though.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Brother, I like the split   If your afraid, don't squat   No use in hurting it (knee) or psycologically (sp) messing yourself up and then losing concentration. Go with it!!!

I really like your split, Good Luck :bounce:


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, I like the split  If your afraid, don't squat  No use in hurting it (knee) or psycologically (sp) messing yourself up and then losing concentration. Go with it!!!
> 
> I really like your split, Good Luck :bounce:


Thanks Arch, tomorrow should be fun and prolly' next week I'll add in some cardio.  I keep reading that adding cardio to HIT may be overworking, but I see Pylon doing it, whatcha' think?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

I did cardio on tuesdays, thursdays and saturdays. And Lifted on Mon-wed-fri. I personally do not think it is overtraining. I did it and got pretty good results, never really felt like I was OT, so I went with it


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

I am pretty stoked about doing this guys, but I do have one fear. I am afraid of pulling or tearing something. I thought of stretching but I read that usually the first two or three reps are the warm up, so in reality there is no need....

I just came back from a debilitating injury and I am afraid of getting hurt again. Does taking the same muscle group to failure give you a better chance of getting hurt? For example, I go to failure in biceps, then I do it again, and then a third time, how will my muscles react? Or should I not even worry about it?
Come on Angel, tell me something......Pylon......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Are you gonna stick with the every other day, or just Mon-Wen-Fri?
Me personally, I would lift m-w-f. Just so as you do not OT.
Ya know!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> My splits:
> 
> 
> Uppers:
> ...


 Looks pretty good.  I like throwing abs with legs, only because it balances the time a bit.  I would also consider leading with incline before flat press, but that's because I've always heard that incline is a tougher lift (which is why most people press more than they incline) so it is better to hit it first while the muscles are fresh.

 I would also think about moving SLDs so they aren't right after curls.  I think you'll get more from them that way.

 If you can't squat, do you have a hack squat machine?  What about light squatting with DBs?  By all means don't do a lift you aren't comfortable with, but...man, I love squats.  It's hard to imagine not doing them.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Are you gonna stick with the every other day, or just Mon-Wen-Fri?
> Me personally, I would lift m-w-f. Just so as you do not OT.
> Ya know!!!


I am thinking of Tues-Thru-Sat.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch, tomorrow should be fun and prolly' next week I'll add in some cardio. I keep reading that adding cardio to HIT may be overworking, but I see Pylon doing it, whatcha' think?


 I hate cardio, but wouldn't dare not do it.  I always (ok, almost always) do it on t-th, lifting on m-w-f.  About half the time I get in a weekend session as well.

 Look at the maxOT stuff.  It's tough, but you get in and out faster, which is easier for me to deal with.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am pretty stoked about doing this guys, but I do have one fear. I am afraid of pulling or tearing something. I thought of stretching but I read that usually the first two or three reps are the warm up, so in reality there is no need....
> 
> I just came back from a debilitating injury and I am afraid of getting hurt again. Does taking the same muscle group to failure give you a better chance of getting hurt? For example, I go to failure in biceps, then I do it again, and then a third time, how will my muscles react? Or should I not even worry about it?
> Come on Angel, tell me something......Pylon......


Brother, do not worry, As long as you do the proper form, you will be fine. No jerking and stuff like that. You should be stoked Brother, your about to enter "*INTENSE-CITY* "


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am thinking of Tues-Thru-Sat.....


For cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am pretty stoked about doing this guys, but I do have one fear. I am afraid of pulling or tearing something. I thought of stretching but I read that usually the first two or three reps are the warm up, so in reality there is no need....
> 
> I just came back from a debilitating injury and I am afraid of getting hurt again. Does taking the same muscle group to failure give you a better chance of getting hurt? For example, I go to failure in biceps, then I do it again, and then a third time, how will my muscles react? Or should I not even worry about it?
> Come on Angel, tell me something......Pylon......


 I wouldn't worry about it too much.  You are working to failure, but on high enough reps that you aren't taking too much load.  Bottom line you do what feels comfortable.  By doing 8-12 reps for upper and 12-20 on lower, you will only go up when you hit the upper limit, so you know you will be able to handle a little heavier wieght for fewer reps.  There is a little saftey built in, I think, in that it keeps you from coming in thinking "I'm going to add some weight today!"  You have to earn the extra pounds, which helps keep you in your limits.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good. I like throwing abs with legs, only because it balances the time a bit. I would also consider leading with incline before flat press, but that's because I've always heard that incline is a tougher lift (which is why most people press more than they incline) so it is better to hit it first while the muscles are fresh.
> 
> I would also think about moving SLDs so they aren't right after curls. I think you'll get more from them that way.
> 
> If you can't squat, do you have a hack squat machine? What about light squatting with DBs? By all means don't do a lift you aren't comfortable with, but...man, I love squats. It's hard to imagine not doing them.


So do curls after SLD? Done.  Incline before, flat?  Done.....
The gym has every gadget imaginable, so I will give the Smith Machine a try.  What do you think of this?  Not going too deep on the squat at first and then gradually as my knee gets used to it, go a little deeper?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, do not worry, As long as you do the proper form, you will be fine. No jerking and stuff like that. You should be stoked Brother, your about to enter "*INTENSE-CITY* "


 Good point, Arch.  Slowing down your lift and keeping your form tight will help keep you injury free...and your ass in a constant state of kickedness.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> For cardio?


Nah, for lifting....
I like going to the gym on Saturdays...and I know that if I miss, I can make it up on sunday. 
Cardio Mo, We, Fri


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it too much. You are working to failure, but on high enough reps that you aren't taking too much load. Bottom line you do what feels comfortable. By doing 8-12 reps for upper and 12-20 on lower, you will only go up when you hit the upper limit, so you know you will be able to handle a little heavier wieght for fewer reps. There is a little saftey built in, I think, in that it keeps you from coming in thinking "I'm going to add some weight today!" You have to earn the extra pounds, which helps keep you in your limits.


See?  That's where I was doing HIT wrong.  I was adding weight before I was supposed to, thus, getting less reps than I should.....Good points thanks....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So do curls after SLD? Done.  Incline before, flat?  Done.....
> The gym has every gadget imaginable, so I will give the Smith Machine a try. What do you think of this? Not going too deep on the squat at first and then gradually as my knee gets used to it, go a little deeper?


 Stay away from smith squats, IMO.  They are very tough on the knees.  (The exception might be smiths where you kick your feet way forward.  That will hit your quads, but some people are uncomfortable.)  

 Look for a hack squat.  It's an upright sled at an angle.  You still get the squat motion and hit most of the same muscles but with less stress on delicate areas.

 Also, I would put SLDs in front of the extensions.  This will move the focus back and forth and up the ante a bit.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it too much.  You are working to failure, but on high enough reps that you aren't taking too much load.  Bottom line you do what feels comfortable.  By doing 8-12 reps for upper and 12-20 on lower, you will only go up when you hit the upper limit, so you know you will be able to handle a little heavier wieght for fewer reps.  There is a little saftey built in, I think, in that it keeps you from coming in thinking "I'm going to add some weight today!"  You have to earn the extra pounds, which helps keep you in your limits.


Damn Brother, I couldn't have said it better!!!
Definately EARN your pounds, oh yeah


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good point, Arch. Slowing down your lift and keeping your form tight will help keep you injury free...and your ass in a constant state of kickedness.


True Arch and Pylon, I read in Dr. Darden's book that if you do a controlled movement you will simply not get hurt, that it is a matter of not jerking the weight because that's where tears occur.  But he also is a proponent of the full body workout, so since you guys do splits, I thought I'd ask.  Great, thanks.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Nah, for lifting....
> I like going to the gym on Saturdays...and I know that if I miss, I can make it up on sunday.
> Cardio Mo, We, Fri


Coolness my Brother


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Stay away from smith squats, IMO. They are very tough on the knees. (The exception might be smiths where you kick your feet way forward. That will hit your quads, but some people are uncomfortable.)
> 
> Look for a hack squat. It's an upright sled at an angle. You still get the squat motion and hit most of the same muscles but with less stress on delicate areas.
> 
> Also, I would put SLDs in front of the extensions. This will move the focus back and forth and up the ante a bit.


Great idea thanks.....I am literally taking notes as I type.....as if that's possible....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> True Arch and Pylon, I read in Dr. Darden's book that if you do a controlled movement you will simply not get hurt, that it is a matter of not jerking the weight because that's where tears occur.  But he also is a proponent of the full body workout, so since you guys do splits, I thought I'd ask.  Great, thanks.....


Thats why we are here


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I hate cardio, but wouldn't dare not do it. I always (ok, almost always) do it on t-th, lifting on m-w-f. About half the time I get in a weekend session as well.
> 
> Look at the maxOT stuff. It's tough, but you get in and out faster, which is easier for me to deal with.


I was way ahead of you, I was also thinking of Max-Ot...I need all the time I can get for my kids...  I love those to doofuses


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

My splits (revised as per coach Pylon and Archangel):


Uppers:

Chest: Inclined Chest Press, Pec Deck, Chest Press
Back: Bent Over Row (underhanded), Lat Pulldowns, DB Rows
Shoulders: Shoulder Press, WG Upright Row, DB Side Raises
Traps: Barbell shrug
Biceps: Barbell Curls, Incline DB curls, Hammer Curls
Triceps: Pushdown, 2 hand DB Extension, Cable Kickbacks


Lower:

Leg Press
SLD
Leg Extensions
Hack Squats
Leg Curls
Calf Raises
Abs Crunch or Normal Crunches, not sure yet....

I had made a mistake when I did my first split, I had added abs in both uppers and lowers when I meant to do this in lowers only....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2005)

Two other thoughts on uppers:
 I would swap press and pec dec, so you have push-pull-push going.  Also, I don't know what Cybex Curls are, but if they are similar to the others, I would change it out.  Look for something to change the angle or motion form the bb and hammer curls.  Maybe incline db or rev cable curls.  Just to change the pace a little.  (Of course, that may be what Cybex would do...)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> My splits (revised as per coach Pylon and Archangel):
> 
> 
> Uppers:
> ...


Excellent split my Brother!!! I like how you do alternating push and pull within the same w/o. That will help you out ALOT!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Two other thoughts on uppers:
> I would swap press and pec dec, so you have push-pull-push going.  Also, I don't know what Cybex Curls are, but if they are similar to the others, I would change it out.  Look for something to change the angle or motion form the bb and hammer curls.  Maybe incline db or rev cable curls.  Just to change the pace a little.  (Of course, that may be what Cybex would do...)


Very good points Sir Pylon!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

...well I just click on that "edit" button and voila.....new splits....

I see your point Pylon, alternating Push with Pull may be able to somehow take some of the brunt out of pushing.  Had I done Push, Push, Pull, I may have not have been able to fully attack in the second push.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...well I just click on that "edit" button and voila.....new splits....
> 
> I see your point Pylon, alternating Push with Pull may be able to somehow take some of the brunt out of pushing.  Had I done Push, Push, Pull, I may have not have been able to fully attack in the second push.....


Ahhhhhhhh, the Padwan is greatly learning!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh, the Padwan is greatly learning!!!


Thank you sir, maybe one day I'll no longer be a Grasshopper....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thank you sir, maybe one day I'll no longer be a Grasshopper....


   Your WELL on your way!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 22, 2005)

This will be my split today.  I am separating it to be able to later copy it and fill it in.


Uppers:

Chest: 
Inclined Chest Press
Pec Deck
Chest Press

Back: 
Bent Over Row (underhanded)
Lat Pulldowns
DB Rows

Shoulders: 
Shoulder Press
WG Upright Row
DB Side Raises

Traps: 
Barbell shrug

Biceps: 
Barbell Curls
Incline DB curls
Hammer Curls

Triceps
Pushdown
2 hand DB Extension
Cable Kickbacks

Now that I have that organized, I am ready to get this show on the road...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks good.  Enjoy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Brother, Looks good, can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry folks, it's not going to happen today....  

Garage door motor broke and I had to get another.  Then my electrician came by and installed the motor.  He literally left right now....
I will do it tomorrow then Friday then Sunday......
No other choice....F#$K


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, it's not going to happen today....
> 
> Garage door motor broke and I had to get another.  Then my electrician came by and installed the motor.  He literally left right now....
> I will do it tomorrow then Friday then Sunday......
> No other choice....F#$K


   It's all good Brother!!!
Sorry about the Garage door, that always sucks


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, after the whole garage fiasco, and no w/o, today I am having a great morning. I have my 1 year old son with me today at my office and I am somehow getting work done while he runs around the office.
It's a blessing when you can do this.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, after the whole garage fiasco, and no w/o, today I am having a great morning. I have my 1 year old son with me today at my office and I am somehow getting work done while he runs around the office.
> It's a blessing when you can do this.


Ah yes my Brother, The simple pleasures in life


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 23, 2005)

This is probably the most ardous workout I have ever had to do in my life.  Halfway thru I literally wanted to stop.  I picked up my balls and blasted on.  I finished my workout at around 6:45 pm and now is when I am able to type.  My hands were shaking so much.....it was amazing.

Uppers:

Chest: 
Inclined Chest Press  12 x 150
Pec Deck 12 x 90
Chest Press 12 x 180

Back: 
Bent Over Row (underhanded)  11 x 100
Lat Pulldowns  12 x 40 kg (88 pds)
DB Rows  12 x 35 both arms (one at a time)

Shoulders: 
Shoulder Press  10 x 130 (Real Failure)
WG Upright Row  12 x 50
DB Side Raises  10 x 20 (On the 11th I cheated since I could barely move my arms, so I brought the weights down slowly)

Traps: 
Barbell shrug  (Smith) 10 x 90

Biceps: 
Barbell Curls  8 x 60 (Failed)
Incline DB curls  8 x 20 (Failed)
Hammer Curls  10 x 20 (Failed)

Triceps
Pushdown  15 x 20kg (44 pds) (Couldn't do 16)
2 hand DB Extension  12 x 35
Cybex Arm Extension 9 x 62.5

You guys were right, my weights didn't feel right at all.  I thought I could do more, but first I thought I would do less.  I however feel like shit.  In fact, quick story.  When I was done at the gym, I went to the little market next door to buy charcoal for the barbecue that I am going to be doing now.  I needed a cart to get the bag of charcoal and then the cashier, an older lady told me when I went to pick it up for her not to worry, she would check the price herself.  She asked me if I needed to sit down because my arms were shaking and I looked pale.  I told her that it was a side effect of a really hard workout.  She says that I shouldn't work out so hard....Then she asked me if I was sure I was Ok and even called a guy to help me with the bag.  I said no, of course, and somehow got the bag in the car.
Although the weights still aren't right, I found this to be a very fulfilling workout and very body and soul consuming.......
I feel like shit


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome job Brother!!! Don't worry, the weights will all come to you   Wait till LEG day


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

Yup.. leg days are     

You rock Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great job with that workout!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job Brother!!! Don't worry, the weights will all come to you  Wait till LEG day


Believe me Arch, I am not even close to upset about the weights, you guys had told me ahead of time and I was able to mentalize beforehand.
I am no longer shaking, however, I have jello arms and my chest is feeling like crap...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Holy Cow !!!  Tony  that was great ! I see why your arms were shaking   Cool story !


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks Gary, Arch, beautiful coach....


One thing I forgot to add Arch, was that I squeezed where I could for a few seconds, and once I did, brought the weights down slowly.....Oh, the pain


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like another convert in the stable!  Glad it worked for you.  I think you'll be amazed at the things that happen over the next few weeks with it.  Congrats!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> One thing I forgot to add Arch, was that I squeezed where I could for a few seconds, and once I did, brought the weights down slowly.....Oh, the pain


   You got it Brother!!! Really a Killer W/O


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 23, 2005)

I am off to bed folks....I just finished cooking and I have no idea how.  I know that if I fall down there is no way that my arms will help me...I am in deep....well, you know what.....
Oh, now comes the shower than the bed.....I am out.....more than you think.....


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good in here Tony.  Keep the faith.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am off to bed folks....I just finished cooking and I have no idea how.  I know that if I fall down there is no way that my arms will help me...I am in deep....well, you know what.....
> Oh, now comes the shower than the bed.....I am out.....more than you think.....


Mission accomplished!!! You have now entered the world of "*INTENSE-CITY*

Take care Brother, Good luck on LEG day!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, the pain........

 I can now tell you in one word what HIT feels like:  OUCH!!!!!

 Both my shoulders hurt like soeone hit them with bats yesterday.  I woke up 5 times yesterday because of different pains in different parts of my body.  I can barely type because my forearms are sore.  Don't get me started on my chest and arms....
 There is no question that HIT is now the way to go for me, however, I hadn't felt soreness like this since the old high school days when I worked out for 2 1/2 hours every mo-we-fri....
 Hell, even scratching my head is a tough thing to do...

 However, after all the complaining, it feels pretty damn good and I am very much looking forward to something I have never looked forward to before, legs....I'll be working those out tomorrow at Disney World (I found out they have a Gym)


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Arch, Pylon and Wolf, thanks for the comments, highly appreciate them


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats what we are here for Brother. Go get LEGS tomorrow!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows it goin?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Tony !  Legs at Disney World !!  Now thats a trip !  No Mickey Mousing around either . LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 27, 2005)

Gary, Arch, what's doing....
 I got to Disney on Friday, looked up the gym and then yesterday when I got back from Disney, I took a shower and went to bed.  I was exhausted.....
 I'll tell ya'll about it when I come back.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Gary, Arch, what's doing....
> I got to Disney on Friday, looked up the gym and then yesterday when I got back from Disney, I took a shower and went to bed.  I was exhausted.....
> I'll tell ya'll about it when I come back.....


My family is going to Disney World in June, can't wait to see the look on my LilBits face!!! Hope you had a BLAST!!!

Looking forward to your routine


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Toni   

Awesome workouts hun! I loved that story abt the supermarket cashier lady asking you if you needed help with a bag of charcoal!!     I can just see it! 

Just watch out for injuries will ya, you know that a few of us here are so injury prone    

I'll keep tabs on you!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My family is going to Disney World in June, can't wait to see the look on my LilBits face!!! Hope you had a BLAST!!!
> 
> Looking forward to your routine


 Aren't you going too?LOL....
 We are planning on going back in May after school ends....
 I'll post photos in my blogger....
 Had a great time, I am looking forward to returning to the gym today....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 1, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Toni
> 
> Awesome workouts hun! I loved that story abt the supermarket cashier lady asking you if you needed help with a bag of charcoal!!    I can just see it!
> 
> ...


 Hello beautiful

 You know, when this actually happened, I didn't find it to be that funny, but as I wrote it, I spent a lot of time laughing...
 I am definitely watching out nowadays for injuries....
 I'll try my best (without promises) to continue keeping tabs on you.  Every time I promise, I break it


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Aren't you going too?LOL....
> We are planning on going back in May after school ends....
> I'll post photos in my blogger....
> Had a great time, I am looking forward to returning to the gym today....


   Yes I'm going too!!! Be keeping an eye out for those pics!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 1, 2005)

Got home almost at 8:00 pm and although I should be pissed off, I was able to accomplish a whole lot at the office.  No gym today, will go tomorrow.  

The morning was spent putting out fires, the afternoon, working.  Not bad.
Good night everyone...


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Back to the fire I went.....

Uppers:

Chest: 
Inclined Chest Press 14 x 170 (F)
Pec Deck 8 x 110 (F)
Chest Press 6 x 190 (F)

Back: 
Bent Over Row (underhanded) 12 x 100 (F)
Lat Pulldowns 12 x 55 kg (121 pds) (F)
DB Rows 9 x 45 both arms (one at a time) (F)

Shoulders: 
Shoulder Press 9 x 130 (F)
WG Upright Row 14 x 60 (F)
DB Side Raises 10 x 20 (F)

Traps: 
Barbell shrug (Smith) 12 x 110 (I could have done 30 if I only had to use my traps, it's just that the rest of my body failed miserably... )

Biceps: 
Barbell Curls 8 x 60 (F)
Incline DB curls 8 x 20 (F)
Hammer Curls 9 x 20 (F)

Triceps
Pushdown 13 x 30kg (66 pds) (F)
2 hand DB Extension 12 x 35 (F)
Cybex Arm Extension 9 x 62.5 (F)

This week I found that as I reached failure in my first few routines, which I didn't the last time, I failed much more easily in the middle to back end of my workout while I used mostly the same weights than I did last week (see biceps). I am exhausted and I literally finished the workout more than 1/2 hour ago.
I think I am beginning to get used to the weights that I can lift to failure against that which I don't.  I think that by my next Upper split, I will have it down perfect...
I will be back with a little story about today when I am in less pain and a bit less shaky....


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

Great WO!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Brother, right back where you left off!!! Told you you'd get it down pat   Weights look great. Can't wait for this story :bounce:


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great WO!!


My beautiful coach.....I am truly humbled....
By the way, you look...wait a sec. lemme go post that in your journal....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, right back where you left off!!! Told you you'd get it down pat  Weights look great. Can't wait for this story :bounce:


Sup Arch.  Feels great to be sore and tight all over.....
Remember last week when I wrote the story about the lady in the market?  Well, there is a part 2:

So I walk back into the market to buy my wife Cuban Ham (Long story, that's not what is called but in Miami only cubans know of this ham).  I get 2 pounds of this ham and go to the register to pay.  There was the same lady.  This time, I composed myself, made myself stop shaking some (I was still shaking all over) and put on a big smile and steadied my body.  Gave the lady the ham, she charged me I somehow reached and paid her with very little shaking and got my change back.  I then proceed to walk out of the market and when I had gotten to my car I almost fell sideways.  I felt as if I had just finished another exercise and was ready to fall.  This because I decided to look as if I was "A" Ok after my workout, while I was still pale and dripping in sweat.....
Next time, I'll just tell my wife to go to the market, which is next to the gym....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great WO!!


Lemme ask you a personal question coach.  Did you have an avi a few weeks ago where you were showing extra boobage?  I ask you because I am looking at the latest "HOT" avi and you kinda had the same pose.  However, I do remember seeing some uncovered boobage and doing a double take, then a triple take, then I pulled out the magnifying glass....er....I mean.....ah..... 
If that was the case, are you trying to kill us all?????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Sup Arch.  Feels great to be sore and tight all over.....
> Remember last week when I wrote the story about the lady in the market?  Well, there is a part 2:
> 
> So I walk back into the market to buy my wife Cuban Ham (Long story, that's not what is called but in Miami only cubans know of this ham).  I get 2 pounds of this ham and go to the register to pay.  There was the same lady.  This time, I composed myself, made myself stop shaking some (I was still shaking all over) and put on a big smile and steadied my body.  Gave the lady the ham, she charged me I somehow reached and paid her with very little shaking and got my change back.  I then proceed to walk out of the market and when I had gotten to my car I almost fell sideways.  I felt as if I had just finished another exercise and was ready to fall.  This because I decided to look as if I was "A" Ok after my workout, while I was still pale and dripping in sweat.....
> Next time, I'll just tell my wife to go to the market, which is next to the gym....


   Good story!!! Although, your startin to scare me. Are you sure it's from the W/O? I mean you don't have any problems except after your W/O right? Sorry, not tryin to pry, just checkin Brother


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good story!!! Although, your startin to scare me. Are you sure it's from the W/O? I mean you don't have any problems except after your W/O right? Sorry, not tryin to pry, just checkin Brother


Nah, I am good. Nothing wrong. When I finish my workout, I really finish with enough gas in the tank to drive home, not much more. The shaking? It only happens after I lift. It's always happened to me. My arms gets really unsteady but after a little while, it all goes back to normal.  How I should have started the story was that right after my workout I walked out of the gym and went to the market next door.  Immediately after the workout, when I have basically nothing left...
I had my doc check me out late last year and told me all I had to do was lose weight. It was as if I was 17 again, he said. Do you know how old that made me feel? Man, I am only 35-36 (My birthday is this month, so I'm in transition, je je). That's what they tell my grandma when she goes to the doctor...   
Not to worry Arch, this unsteadiness comes from a really hard workout. Thanks for worrying though....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Some really incredible wo's Tony ! I am truly impressed


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Nah, I am good. Nothing wrong. When I finish my workout, I really finish with enough gas in the tank to drive home, not much more. The shaking? It only happens after I lift. It's always happened to me. My arms gets really unsteady but after a little while, it all goes back to normal.  How I should have started the story was that right after my workout I walked out of the gym and went to the market next door.  Immediately after the workout, when I have basically nothing left...
> I had my doc check me out late last year and told me all I had to do was lose weight. It was as if I was 17 again, he said. Do you know how old that made me feel? Man, I am only 35-36 (My birthday is this month, so I'm in transition, je je). That's what they tell my grandma when she goes to the doctor...
> Not to worry Arch, this unsteadiness comes from a really hard workout. Thanks for worrying though....


   I'll be 36 this May!!! We are not that far apart


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Some really incredible wo's Tony ! I am truly impressed


Thanks Gary, it's an honor to hear that from you after seeing the work that you put yourself thru...You are a role model to many guys around here, me included


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great lookin' work out Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

You're back Lucky Luke, real good to hear from you again.....
Oh, and thanks


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'll be 36 this May!!! We are not that far apart


So, old timer..... 
I turn 36 on the 28th....I will be recovering from my thursday HIT that day....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Dreams do come true....*

My daughter, who's smarter than I thought (she gets that from her mom), is always asking me when we are going to be going to Disney.  Myself and her mom always say "when classes end".  So, on friday, we picked her up at school and went home to change.  I told her we were going shopping.  We all got in the car and drove, and drove, and drove...Suddenly as we are on the I4, where you can exit to Lake Buenavista (Disney) and that's when she started to notice.  It was very funny, she started saying "I wanna' go to Disney", and she seemed to not like the fact that we drove past the exit and kept going.  See, we were going to stay at the Contemporary Hotel, right next to the Magic Kingdom.  
 When we got there, I told the young lady at the front desk that it was the first time for us and a dream come true for me (which is true) because I had always wanted to stay there but couldn't afford it.  I then went on to tell her all about Aly's surprise and how she was so happy to be there.  Truth is, I didn't have the best view in the world and was going to be staying in the rooms that are part of the Contemporary but adjacent to the contemporary.  The lady asked me why I didn't stay in the tower rooms (the main building in the Contemporary) and I told her I couldn't afford it.  She said, to hang on a sec......So whe went to the office inside for a couple of minutes.  The lady comes back and says to me "How would you like some Disney Magic?  We have put you up in the tower rooms here for the same rate that you paid for the other rooms, and in fact, I am going to try to give you the best possible view of the castle..."  She did and that really made my weekend.  In fact it made all of our weekends.  Fact is, I had planned to say all those things that I said to her (the front desk clerk), which were all true in hopes that it would really be a magical vacation.  The fact that it rained all day sunday didn't take away from our happiness....
 All in all, our Disney dreams did come true....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are some photos of the amazing view that we had from our balcony. The first is, of couse, the castle and the second is Space Mountain....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Brother, that was an awesome story, I could just feel the pride you had when your Daughter's face LIT up!!! Man I hope our visit goes half as good as your sounded. My LilBit keeps askin "When I wake up we go to Disney and see Princessess?" And I feel like such a heel for sayin "Not yet, Soon"  

Awesome pics to Brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So, old timer.....
> I turn 36 on the 28th....I will be recovering from my thursday HIT that day....


 Hmmm...so you two are sissies AND geezers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glad the trip went well for you Tony.  Welcome back.

 Aparently I am one of the few people not headed to Disney this year.  (We are headed to Branson to the the full sized Thomas train in the summer.  I'm still not sure how my wife talked me out of the trip to Ireland I we were supposed to be on right...um...now.)


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so you two are sissies AND geezers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am a sissy and on my way to becoming a geezer....I admit it....LOL
Thomas is coming here too to the train museum in Miami...
Oh, and your wife talked you out of the trip because, well, she can...That's old geezer wisdom for you. Don't fight it, just go with the flow, right Arch?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 3, 2005)

...and tomorrow we have legs....


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy Friday Tony   Your kiddies are sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!  YOu all must have had a blast with Mickey !! (or as my son would say when he was about your son's age "Gacky"


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Friday Tony  Your kiddies are sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!! YOu all must have had a blast with Mickey !! (or as my son would say when he was about your son's age "Gacky"


 Hi Vel,

 Thanks....
 We all loved it and had such a great time.  My son doesn't even say Mickey yet, he just looks at him funny....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So, old timer.....
> I turn 36 on the 28th....I will be recovering from my thursday HIT that day....



babies .... I turn 39 this year ...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

I am so proud of you Tony!!  You sir are an incredible role model for everyone!!  ESPECIALLY your family!  They must be very very proud of you!!
   

Going to do legs now!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh, and your wife talked you out of the trip because, well, she can...That's old geezer wisdom for you. Don't fight it, just go with the flow, right Arch?



 ... so very true


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

it rained one day while we were in Disneyland a few years back.  We first thought, ugggh, here we go with our vacation luck.  We looked out our window and saw the park filling up with people, so we shrugged our shoulders and said "let us follow the masses".  It was the best day of the trip.  It was raining but it was so very warm, it didn't matter.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so you two are sissies AND geezers!


 Pylon, the beautiful Miss Sapphire loves us sissies....right coach?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Vel,
> 
> Thanks....
> We all loved it and had such a great time.  My son doesn't even say Mickey yet, he just looks at him funny....



Ya, I remember that age..sat michael on the Easter Bunny's lap and he started bawling and punching at it ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mr. NT....

  So nice to see you "young man".  You yourself told me that you were not old......
 I have been checking out your pad once in a while.... Pretty interesting stuff...I am currently working on something that resembles that. I am making a web page for my kids and I have a blogger with my thougths, poems, songs or anything that comes to mind. So far I don't have a whole hell of a lot there, but I am working on putting things that were on paper into my computer. The only thing is convincing my wife to relinquish the poems I wrote her back in the day...
  Now that I think about it, I haven't written her anything in a while, what an asshole I am....Need to get to writing....
 Regarding Disney, in your case, I understand. You come from a cold area of the world and the warmth of Disneyland rain or no rain must have been very welcome by you. In my case, I live 3-4 hours away from Walt Disney World and a rain out makes me feel like I am at home, so I don't welcome it, but still, we made the best of it and enjoyed....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am so proud of you Tony!! You sir are an incredible role model for everyone!! ESPECIALLY your family! They must be very very proud of you!!
> 
> 
> Going to do legs now!




 You make me blush......


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I remember that age..sat michael on the Easter Bunny's lap and he started bawling and punching at it ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

... I'm just making use of my website as it was a on the spot decision.  Really, nothing at all interesting, just making use of it.  Maybe one day it will have some kind of benefit for others, until then though, I just randomly put up useless thoughts
But thanks for reading it.  
Maybe if I got a guestbook, I could see who was reading it and their TRUE thoughts. 

I guess you're right, if you're used to that type of client all the time, then it might be depressing.  We get rain here of course, but with it, it's usually chilly enough to bring out the sweaters and coats.  There we went out in short sleeve shirts.  

I didn't say I was old ... not yet anyways ... just pointing out that I am experienced enough to laugh at the ages being presented


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I didn't say I was old ... not yet anyways ... just pointing out that I am experienced enough to laugh at the ages being presented


You are a bad man.......


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Hun!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am a sissy and on my way to becoming a geezer....I admit it....LOL Don't fight it, just go with the flow, right Arch?


You got that right, I'm a sissy and an old geezer!!!   Hows it goin Tony, just got back from the Classic, talk about being fired up and ready to train :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Tony   How was your weekend?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Arch, Velvet and Cyndi....


Weekend has not been very good.  I caught the stomach bug on thursday from Arch   and wasn't feeling particularly strong over the weekend.  I feel better today but I am being careful with what I am eating...Also, my mind wasn't into weights this week.  My mom went thru her first set of chemotherapy for the breast cancer that she has and was feeling pretty shitty all weekend.  I wasn't around for the bad, but I basically have called 20 times during the weekend to see what's doing.  I may have been physically ready today, but not mentally.  I know tomorrow or tuesday she'll be fine as it usually takes 3 days of pure hell before you go back to good again.  That's definitely been suck......

Other than that, I did spend time fixing the garage with my wife and we even shot a little bit of hoops in front of my house. 

How are you beautiful people and Arch?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Ok, so I'll give this another try...*

Meal 1:

1/2 cup egg whites
2 slices low sodium Boars Head Deluxe Ham
1 oz of 2% cheese
2 slices of sugar free whole wheat bread
1 cup OJ
1 Large Glass of water

Meal 2:
2 slices Low Fat, Low Sodium Lacy Swiss Cheese (BH)
3 Slices of Boars Head Chicken Breast 
2 slices of mini whole wheat toasts...
5 cups of water...

Meal 3:
1 chicken breast (roasted)
3/4 pita bread
1/2 large sweet potato
4 slices balsamic tomato

Meal 4:
2 slices Low Fat, Low Sodium Lacy Swiss Cheese (BH)
3 Slices of Boars Head Chicken Breast 
2 slices of mini whole wheat toasts...
5 cups of water...

Meal 5:
Lettuce and Onion Salad with Sugar Free, Low Carb Balsamic sauce
1 8 oz. Sirloin
1 Danon Strawberry Banana Light and Fit Smoothie with Splenda

Meal 6:
1 Danon Strawberry Banana Light and Fit Smoothie with Splenda

I wanted to eat all of my carbohydrates today before 5:00 pm and eat the type of dinner that I ate today.  Since I am not working out today, I didn't want to eat any carbs.
Little by little I will tailor a diet for me before the week is over.  Tomorrow I am going to grill salmon steaks in the Bar-b.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Brother Tony, hows it goin? Sorry I got you sick   
Hope your feelin better. Sorry to hear about your bad weekend. Your in my prayers


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Arch, thanks....I am doing great today and dying to go to the gym tomorrow.  Uppers again....

See, that's my biggest problem.  I need to start from the beginning whenever I haven't done something for a while.  Thus, uppers tomorrow and God willing Lowers and thursday.  I need some continuity...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad your doin better today   Go get 'em Brother!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 8, 2005)

Meal 1:

1/2 cup egg whites
2 slices low sodium Boars Head Deluxe Ham
1 oz of 2% cheese
2 slices of sugar free whole wheat bread
1 cup OJ
1 Large Glass of water

Meal 2:
2 slices Low Fat, Low Sodium Lacy Swiss Cheese (BH)
3 Slices of Boars Head Chicken Breast 
2 slices of mini whole wheat toasts...
5 cups of water...

Meal 3:
1 chicken breast (roasted)
1 pita bread
1/3 large sweet potato
A little bit of sweet and sour sauce (Had to do it... )

Meal 4:
2 slices Low Fat, Low Sodium Lacy Swiss Cheese (BH)
3 Slices of Boars Head Chicken Breast 
2 slices of mini whole wheat toasts...
5 cups of water...

Meal 5:
2 slices of whole wheat bread
1/4 cup egg whites
1 oz 2% cheese
3 slices of BH ham
1/2 Spolettini (Some sort of Fat Free, Cholesterol Free, Sugar Free bread roll)
1 light and fit smoothie....
Didn't really feel like eating anything strong. It was just a small omelette...

Meal 6:
Light and Fit Smoothie


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Like Boars Head products much?    Good morning Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Like Boars Head products much?    Good morning Tony


 Hiya Good Looking, nice AVI.......
 Love the stuff and it's not unhealthy....I like the low sodium cuts, not a big salt fan.  I am trying my earnest to stay away from the fattening stuff.  Even the mini breads that I eat are whole wheat made by monks, how much healthier can that get.....LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 8, 2005)

*LEGS DAY!!!!!  I finally did it*

So I did legs today. This of course goes against my mild OCD that I always have to re-start from the beginning. I guess I owed me the leg day......

Leg Press 21 x 270 (ho hum)
SLD 12 x 120 
Leg Extensions 13 x 180
Squat Machine: 1 x 180 (Legs gave out)
Leg Curls 12 x 100 
Calf Raises 16 x 100

Observations:

What the hell is the SLDL supposed to do? After I was done, my lower back tightened up on me. The muscles got very stiff and basically toughed out the rest of the workout. I know I was doing it right. Is my back supposed to tighten up?
I am not sure how I was able to do the rest of the workouts. When I finished, I went to the groceries (as usual) and I was barely able to stand straight, my back was bothering me so...
Now, the back is fine, although I feel that I am going to be pretty sore tomorrow morning. I, by the way, did not feel any effects of this exercise on my ass muscles where I was supposed to feel the burn. I know that sounds really bad, but that's the only way I can explain it. My excuse? I an Venezuelan an my eenglish is no so gooot....... 
Regarding the Squat Machine? I guess that's the hack squat machine. Either way, my legs literally gave out on me and had to hold on for dear life. I got scared and stopped....yeah, I know...it was only 180 pounds.....Next time I need to start a bit lower......
I really couldn't do crunches today because my back was bothering me so. I'll make it up in the next workout...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Brother, nice W/O!!! On the SLDL's........... They used to kill my back till I did them right, now they don't hardly even phase my back. Do you keep your lower back arched and TIGHT? Really focus on squeezing the buttocks and hammies, almost as if driving your groin forward. Don't know how else to explain it   Also, do you look at one place on the wall and keep your eyes fixed to that spot? Not trying to sound ignorant, just tryin to help


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

> Squat Machine: 1 x 180 (Legs gave out)



That's means you're doing it right!  If your back gives out, you did it wrong 

Hi TOny


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> So I did legs today. This of course goes against my mild OCD that I always have to re-start from the beginning. I guess I owed me the leg day......
> 
> Leg Press 21 x 270 (ho hum)
> SLD 12 x 120
> ...


Freakin' ANIMAL !!!!!!  

Way to go Tony


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

wohoo Tony!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, nice W/O!!! On the SLDL's........... They used to kill my back till I did them right, now they don't hardly even phase my back. Do you keep your lower back arched and TIGHT? Really focus on squeezing the buttocks and hammies, almost as if driving your groin forward. Don't know how else to explain it  Also, do you look at one place on the wall and keep your eyes fixed to that spot? Not trying to sound ignorant, just tryin to help


 
 My god Arch, the last thing I'd think is that you were ignorant.  If it was John H, maybe....
 I did not keep my eyes fixed in one spot and I don't remember arching my back.  When am I supposed to arch my back Arch?  LOL
 My back today is feeling great.  I know I probably did the sldl wrong, because momentarilly, my back was really tight.  Extremely tight.
 Like I said, I braved thru the workout with a very tight back...
 I'll get it right next time....
 I need to read a little more....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That's means you're doing it right!  If your back gives out, you did it wrong
> 
> Hi TOny


 It's funny Luke, when I got in that machine my back was extremely tight, but as I got in and put my legs and back in place, it didn't hurt, however, my knees buckled with the weight.  My knees buckled with my weight......


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Freakin' ANIMAL !!!!!!
> 
> Way to go Tony


 Far from it Gdub, but thanks.....I'll do better next time....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> wohoo Tony!!


 Thanks for the wohoo....
 I will do better next time....


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> My knees buckled with my weight......




  But you live in florida   (happy thoughts  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> But you live in florida   (happy thoughts  )


 Well, it's raining, it's dreadful and cool and not so Floridaish.....
 But thanks for the thought Lucky Luke...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2005)

Fant brother ... did you catch the new boxing reality show "The Contender" Monday?

Just like the UFC one, after the challenge is done, one boxer from each team must face off and the loser is done.  The team that won had a young mexican fellow wanting to take on the other teams, what was thought of as, the number one guy.  They fight a sactioned 5 round fight.  This young Mexican fellow lit it up. 

I sit back and ponder whether this was staged of if the underdog really did win.  If you seen it, what did you think?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Fant brother ... did you catch the new boxing reality show "The Contender" Monday?
> 
> Just like the UFC one, after the challenge is done, one boxer from each team must face off and the loser is done. The team that won had a young mexican fellow wanting to take on the other teams, what was thought of as, the number one guy. They fight a sactioned 5 round fight. This young Mexican fellow lit it up.
> 
> I sit back and ponder whether this was staged of if the underdog really did win.  If you seen it, what did you think?


 I didn't get to catch it because I thought it was starting next week.  I have seen parts of the UFC one, but I am going to sleep so early nowadays, that I miss that one too...
 I hope to watch the Contender next week....as long as I remember.  Lately my memory has been failing me some....


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Tony,
Good to see you're still stickin' with the program .  As an FYI, I find SLDLs to be great for lower back, and they seem to hit hammies as well (or at least thats where I feel 'em).  My back tightens up really bad after doing SLDLs... I do them, primarily because they seem to directly improve my regular deadlift.

Keep up the great work,
Dan


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Dan, thanks a bunch for the tips.  I didn't feel a pain like I hurt it.  It was more like the pain you get the day after working out.  My lower back just tightened up.... I will do as Arch says and try squeezing my "ass".....as bad as that sounds.

I know Arch, you didn't say it like that, but I figured it sounded funnier that way...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Tony...

SLDLS are def for the hammies!!     Do you feel a nice stretch while you are doing them???    I LOVE those!!   Make sure you are using proper form....  I see so many people doing them wrong.      They   !!!!  Your  will thank you too!    

Seems like today was LEG day for lots of us!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Dan, thanks a bunch for the tips.  I didn't feel a pain like I hurt it.  It was more like the pain you get the day after working out.  My lower back just tightened up.... I will do as Arch says and try squeezing my "ass".....as bad as that sounds.
> 
> I know Arch, you didn't say it like that, but I figured it sounded funnier that way...


   About when I arch my back. I usually step away from the bars with the weight, then I arch and lock my back. Then slightly bend my knees, and lower the weight. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Tony...
> 
> SLDLS are def for the hammies!!     Do you feel a nice stretch while you are doing them???    I LOVE those!!   Make sure you are using proper form....  I see so many people doing them wrong.      They   !!!!  Your  will thank you too!
> 
> Seems like today was LEG day for lots of us!!!


Your'e right, they ROCK!!! I love 'em for my hammies and butt also!!! It does seem like alot of us had legs today  
 
FORM is so important, I too have seen many people ready to blow their back out doin these


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> About when I arch my back. I usually step away from the bars with the weight, then I arch and lock my back. Then slightly bend my knees, and lower the weight. Hope this helps!!!


It's funny.  I just did exactly what you said to do right now and when I did the motion as if I was doing the SLDL's, my hammies actually tingled in pain.  My hammies are sore.  Maybe I had half the motion correct....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It's funny.  I just did exactly what you said to do right now and when I did the motion as if I was doing the SLDL's, my hammies actually tingled in pain.  My hammies are sore.  Maybe I had half the motion correct....


It's a weird motion, but once you get it down, it'll really fry your hammis and glutes  
Sounds like you got it Tony


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Seriously nothing works my hammies like SLDLs ....  You must learn to love them!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows the back and Hammies?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 11, 2005)

Arch, Cyn....


Doing great.  No pain no soreness.  I am going to be doing my uppers today, since I had to work late yesterday....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Brother, glad to hear no pain and soreness!!! Keep goin and always remember. FORM is more important than weight.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

working late sucks


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FORM is more important than weight.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Brother Tony, hows the weekend treating ya? Hope your havin a great one


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Arch, Greeky.....

  Boy, it's been a good weekend, not weight lifting wise, but home improvement wise.
 I spent the whole week going back and forth from Home Depot to my house and also spent time going from school to home. All these things at night. I am in the process of registering to get my Realtor's license and have been kicking my own ass to get all the paperwork filled and paying for classes after work.
  I should be back to lifting normally this week.  I haven't even been eating normal.
  Of course, when I wasn't going to school or Home Depot, I was working, so.....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Tony, what's shakin?

 I'm a little late on this, but my SLDs usually end when my back tightens up, but it's from being worked, not being hurt (I think.)  If you still have issues, you might drop the weight a bit until the lift feels normal.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Tony, pylon has a point. Sounds like an eventful weekend!!! Good luck with your realotors license!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, what's shakin?
> 
> I'm a little late on this, but my SLDs usually end when my back tightens up, but it's from being worked, not being hurt (I think.) If you still have issues, you might drop the weight a bit until the lift feels normal.


 Hey Pylon, you know?  That's exactly what happened.  I didn' hurt myself, my back simply got extremely tight.  After a couple of hours I was back to normal as if nothing had happened.  
 Looking forward to attacking the gym today.
 Arch, I actually am registering today for the class, finally.  I'll do this probably during lunch or something.  I'll leave work today and head to the gym.  I miss it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Issues...*

Hi folks,

 I never thought that I would have issues like this now, but I am having giant food issues.
 I can't stick to a diet.  I used to not eat sweets and now I eat them once in a while.
 I am not eating aweful foods, but I am also not eating good foods, so my waist expanded from August when I first started.  I was wearing my size 34 clothes that don't even close now.  I am back to size 38 pants.
 I am not unhappy or depressed.  In fact, I have so many things on my plate right now that I am staying busy and happy.  The only thing that gets me is my dinner.  For breakfast I eat 1/2 cup of egg whites (they sell those, no more egg breaking).  I add two small slices of low sodium ham and 1 oz of 2% cheese.  This goes with 2 slices of whole wheat, sugar free bread.  For lunch, I either have a steak with sweet potato, or chicken with sweet potato, or food like that along with a small lettuce and tomato salad.  Loads and loads of water.
 Dinner comes and I screw it all up.  I may eat a ham and cheese sandwich. Or maybe leftovers from the weekend (another major pitfall).  
 I am not sure how to get my head on straight and hope that working out won't allow me to gain weight and see what I can do, but I am worried, I don't want to go back up to 300 pounds.  I have maintained a steady fatness of 276 pounds...Up 17 pounds from before I hurt my shoulder, that damned freaking shoulder.  Who knows where I would be today if I hadn't gotten hurt......
 Needed to get that off my chest, now I need to see what I am going to do....
 Later all....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 15, 2005)

I feel your pain, brother.  I've been going thru something similar.  All you can do is stick with yourself and get through it.

 One thing I've noticed is that the more I fight it, the tougher it is to win.  In that case, I will let go for a day or two.  That seems to help.  The difference is that mine are cravings born of laziness and/or stress, where yours seems to be from opportunity.  That sounds tough to crack.

 My solution is usually having very little in the house that is bad for me, and the things that are bad requires work to prepare.  (That doesn't stop the pizza man from coming, but it helps.)  I do lots of easy stuff to fix, like frozen vegs and sweet potatoes, plus chicken and fish.  I cook a ton of chicken at a time, so I can be lazy and still eat OK. 

 Bottom line is there is no easy solution.  If there was, we wouldn't be here, right?  Hang tough, man.  You'll get thru it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I feel your pain, brother. I've been going thru something similar. All you can do is stick with yourself and get through it.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that the more I fight it, the tougher it is to win. In that case, I will let go for a day or two. That seems to help. The difference is that mine are cravings born of laziness and/or stress, where yours seems to be from opportunity. That sounds tough to crack.
> 
> ...


 My night meals are the direct result of laziness.  I just don't feel like cooking most days, since I get home and want to rest.  I push myself extra hard to go work out at the gym, but for cooking (my hobby by the way), but lately I've been more involved with fixing my house up (home improvement) and playing with my kids....
 I need to find a happy medium....
 My birthday is in a couple of weeks, so I'll probably get my affairs together (mentally) and get myself going after my birthday.  I will however not stop working out, or at least I'll try my best not to.
 I have gotten lazy lately....I guess I have so many things in my plate that I don't feel like doing squat when I get home....we'll see.
 Thanks for the info Pylon.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Brother Tony, do not be so hard on yourself. If our choice of lifestyle (BBing) where easy, don't you think everyone would be doin it? Well, it's tough and they are not, *WE* are!!! Keep your chin up and do what you got to do. I like Pylons suggestions. I (Actually, the wifey) don't have alot of junk food in the house. She is finally eating really good to help me out. We are here for you Tony, your not alone by any means


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

Hang in there Tony   Angel is wise in his words !


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Arch, Gdub.....


Thanks for the words.  I am going to be doing a Monstar and making another journal.  There is a reason for this though.  The IM competition should be over by now.  I don't have anything to look at regarding the competition.  I regressed instead of advancing in my training and diet.  This journal was made for the IM competition and it should really go back in online journals rather than here.  I'll name it the same and continue trying to get myself set....
So long, yet again my journal....


----------

